# CDx Life Presents MyDx - The First Handheld Device to Instantly Test Cannabis Samples



## coolkid.02 (Jan 28, 2014)

*It's a lab in the palm of your hands. Using one device with interchangeable sensors, MyDx will empower consumers to test for pesticides in food, chemicals in water, toxins in air, and the safety and potency of their cannabis samples.*


San Diego, CA. (PRWEB) January 28, 2014






CDx Life, a Science and Technology Company based in La Jolla, CA, has started taking pre-orders for MyDx - the world's first portable analyzer for everyone.
MyDx leverages technology developed by the Jet Propulsion Laboratory (JPL), used by Nasa and funded by the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation for other applications. Acting as an electronic nose, MyDx is engineered to detect molecules in vapor.
The analyzer itself has a user friendly interface designed to easily communicate with any iOS or Android smartphone. Once the app is downloaded and the device is synced, a very small sample can be placed in the sample chamber, which is then heated to release the chemicals of interest into the vapor phase for detection.
Over the course of the next 24 months, the MyDx team will be rolling out the four different sensors, the first of which is the Canna Sensor - programmed to test for the presence of the most important compounds of interest in Cannabis, including THC and CBD. Using the associated App, MyDx will allow patients to track how each marijuana strain is making them feel or helping them relieve, based on the chemical composition of the plant, not the way it looks, smells or sounds.
"What people are inhaling today is more or less a black box," said Daniel Yazbeck, one of the financial backers of the project. MyDx is a device that will improve consumer's health and empower an industry with the science it deserves to achieve true and practical quality control."
MyDx has launched a campaign on the popular crowdfunding website Indiegogo.com, with an initial goal of pre-selling at least 100 devices in order to predict future demand. Everyone who donates $199.00 or more will save $200 of the projected retail price of $399, and will be the first to help define and receive MyDx before it hits the broader market.
The CDx team has created a product that complements the use of medical marijuana in order to help people in need, such as cancer patients. Consumers can finally learn and understand exactly what and how much they are putting in their bodies.
###
About CDx 
CDx, Inc. was founded on the mission of empowering people to live healthier lives by understanding the purity of everything they eat, drink, and inhale. While CDx plans to ship MyDx globally, the team has made a strategic decision not to offer the cannabis application to customers in states that have not legalized the adult possession and consumption of cannabis either medically or recreationally.
MyDx - A Device for a Better Life


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 28, 2014)

I had to donate&#8230; if done right&#8230; GAME CHANGER.


----------



## rdo420 (Jan 28, 2014)

'' Everyone who donates $199.00 or more will save $200 of the projected retail price of $399, '' Seems like scam talk to me honestly. You donate $200 or more to get $200 saved on the total price. You aint saving anything. Your just giving them money early. Why don't they just say pre-order. IDK man seems to good to be true ya know. When is it projected to be available? Hope it works out for you though, really do. Just a heads up, if a Nigerian prince contacts you and asks for your bank info DONT DO IT! haha. just playing bro. I hope it works out, it would be a cool thing to have.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 28, 2014)

I guess the idea of crowdfunding is new to you? Lol.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 29, 2014)

I got the impression that those who donate will receive the device for the 199 bucks with no extra. I don't think preorder is accurate, sounds interesting but I'm skeptical.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 29, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I got the impression that those who donate will receive the device for the 199 bucks with no extra. I don't think preorder is accurate, sounds interesting but I'm skeptical.


yeah, the 199. gets you the tester when it is released. game changer is right, i usually spend that a year on testing amd that's only a few strains and extracts. i also dom't think it is a scam, the tecnnology isn't like star trek shit here, its completely possible. this will be fully funded in no time.


----------



## DustyNugs (Jan 29, 2014)

This would be super awesome, but I'm a little skeptical as well. I need more info on the internals before I drop a couple benjis. I've worked with gas and liquid chromatography for years now and it just seems like sticking a bud in this thing would be too complex for a simple vapor analysis. I even use a portable FID at work it just "detects" based on a calibration sample and then you use provided response factors to determine specific concentrations, I'm not a big fan of this type of quantification. With thousands of vapor producing chemicals at unknown boiling points I find this hard to believe they can provide an accurate separation. I'm also no PhD and there definitely could be some technology I'm not aware of out there. I just know the portable FID I use is backpack sized (~20lbs) and costs about $10,000.


----------



## althor (Jan 29, 2014)

Man I was checking out buying stocks for this company but after doing some DD I decided that if they can't even make accurate PH pens, how the hell are you going to be able to use a hand held tester?!

There are a lot of scams going on in the MJ business right now trying to blow up their stock prices and cash out.

Fake websites, fake products, fake PR, fake, fake, fake. But it is so hot people are buying in anyway. Once the stock doubles or triples, CEO's are selling millions of shares and walking away.


----------



## althor (Jan 29, 2014)

Clankie said:


> yeah, the 199. gets you the tester when it is released. game changer is right, i usually spend that a year on testing amd that's only a few strains and extracts. i also dom't think it is a scam, the tecnnology isn't like star trek shit here, its completely possible. this will be fully funded in no time.



No, the 199 gets you 200 dollars OFF the 400 dollar tester. You basically made a deposit of 200 bucks and will need to pay another 200 bucks to actually receive it when it "is available". Which the 400 bucks is "projected" so you may end up spending a lot more than that. Scams are all over the MJ industry.

That is the kicker, when will it be available? 6 months, 1 year, 3 years, never?

Everyone who donates $199.00 or more will save $200 of the projected retail price of $399, and will be the first to help define and receive MyDx before it hits the broader market.


they even typoed *off.

Also, it only comes with 1 "sensor" it appears you will need sensors to detect different things. So you will end up needing a handful of these "sensors" and no telling how much extra they will charge per sensor. But I could be wrong about that.


----------



## althor (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh yeah found their estimated release date "subject to change because it is science" of Christmas 2014.

Personally I would cancel the shit out of that payment.

We anticipate that we will start shipping the first MyDx analyzers in time for *Christmas of 2014! With that said, please understand that our work is scientific in nature and based around groundbreaking technology that is still being developed and commercialized with our many partners.

*Now it needs to work in the palm of your hands, which is why we are giving ourselves 1 year to deliver a device we can be proud of to our customers. With that said, we have to disclaim that our work, by nature, is risky and still at a relatively early stage, and so we cannot guarantee that it will work for all cases 100% of time


RISKY and still at a relatively early STAGE. I.E. it doesn't work at all right now but hopefully in a year we will have some news that we are on the right track, gonna be another 1 year before release... over and over.


----------



## althor (Jan 29, 2014)

It is also telling they are trying to raise 19,000 dollars.

Are they really so strapped for cash they have to raise 19k through "pre-order deposits"?


----------



## rdo420 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have to agree with everything althor is saying man, I'm real skeptical. I know I showed my ignorance in my post earlier when I was playing with ya about ''techno'' things. lol. Hell I'm 32 but might as well be 90 with my degree of tech know how. Shit I just got a smart phone 6 months ago. Atleast I can type fast though. But yeah my wife goes for all that advertising crap like crazy! Cant even think of all the hype she's bought into and cost us money. Everyone was worded similar to this. I'm just a skeptic I reckon. Don't even get me started on the timeshare we had to sit through for a supposed free trip to the beach.......... Thank god or Buddaha or karma she's freaking hot!


----------



## Clankie (Jan 29, 2014)

I know crowdfunding is apparently new and scary, so I understand not everyone jumping on this bandwagon.
However, just to be clear here is how this works: Some crowdfunded projects reward their stakeholders with shares in the company, but most reward them with the product itself. Raising investment capital is not easy, but the funny thing about it is that it gets is easier the more of it you already have. Given the tricky legality situation, I would imagine getting a bank to invest in any kind of business that has a product specifically for cannabis would be rather difficult. 

The way this particular project works, you can donate any amount of money, but if you donate less than $199.00 you will get _*nothing*_ for it other than the satisfaction of helping the people who weren't being all cheap get their new nifty gadgets. I don't know why anyone would do that. If you give more than $199 but less than $249, you get the MyDX and the sensor for the different cannabinoids. If you give over $249 you get all four sensors they make, including the Canna. 

Regarding the cost/efficiency of the tester, it could be as far off the mark as 2-3% and still be worth it to me if I could bang out testing 40 plants for decent CBD levels in one afternoon.

I don't think this is for people not in the med scene, but as someone who is not just in the mmj scene, but is an organic/natural foods person, this thing is something I would use every day.

Here's a video for anyone who is actually interested in this. I found it very helpful.
[video=youtube;nXbglwdb_OU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXbglwdb_OU[/video]


----------



## althor (Jan 29, 2014)

^ Yeah Clankie, I know what crowdfunding is. I truly hope it works out, it will be groundbreaking technology for certain.


----------



## trontreez (Jan 29, 2014)

What a joke. Where do people get this shit from. "I only need 20k more to get my portable drug testing machine up and running". There's a sucker born every minute. Ever heard of a bank loan ? If you have a good product and business model any investor will jump on board with 20K easy. It doesn't even mention what technology they use for testing or what patents they own. There's a reason why a HPLC machine costs hundred of thousands of dollars and these jokers are going to put out a machine that does the same and is portable for $400. Fucking bunch of wankers.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 29, 2014)

lmao some of you sound like allot did when the cell phone came out or the personal computer, it cant work and it cant do better than a pencil and paper. I know technology doubles every 4 years so yeah this is possible but you will have to have diff units to do diff things at first. come on all we are the open minded ones are we not? hey we can video chat on our phone in real time almost such a small delay we dont notice. so yeah this is for real and i think when he gets his he will be like suckers i got mine and you have to wait 1 year for yours . anyway i got your back on this.
Love and peace all.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 29, 2014)

This screams scam or at the minimal an inaccurate expensive device I just spent money on. 
I say scam on the following reasons, some already pointed out by others:
1.) low funding goal. For some scientific device, only needing $20k? Seems like if you had real investors, that would be an easy get as there is no way a product of this sophistication to be created at a price point of under $100k, I'd suspect much more. For one, hardware engineer is needed, two software engineers are needed. Three, custom test boards of the product are needed, these need to be tested and priced out for components in bulk, and that's just for testing the design. and accuracy of the build. Four, you'd have to have access to real spectrum analyzers and those cost money. Really its a huge red flag they only wanted $20k. If they were so far along, $20k is a drop in the fucking bucket. 

2. they focus primarily on cannabis. If this was an honest to god life changer, Imagine the money you'd get from schools and universities. Government grants are a wet dream for companies. As someone else stated above with experience to portable analyzers, man would money be saved and no more hauling a giant ass piece of equipment around! 

3. They offer no science nor explanation to the actual device. nothing at all can be found. they just struck gold with an awesome product, yet can't find the $20k?

4. they used a PR wire company to spread the word about them to look legitimate with a reputable news source. not knockint pr companies, but this is simply a cheap trick for two bit hucksters to look legitimate. penny stocks have been doing this for years. Google the name and the WSJ, there is no fucking article. 

I could go on but ya get the picture. I really hope no one wasted their hard earned money for this pipe dream.

ETA I do give them credit for having a glossy appearance and some sense to try and look professional. An all or nothing donation in exchange for a product is also telling. I invested in the raspberry pi, I think crowd sourcing and micro lending is a great move to the future instead of current means to raise capital, but it's rife for scammers, and this industry is full of them. It only helps that some aren't as analytical as they should be, day dreaming of a pipe dream due to desire instead of actuality. I bet most people have no idea how the hell one of these works, or what a real one costs. But a fool and his money...


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 29, 2014)

True very true. I can say its a small amount to gamble.


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 29, 2014)

Why does it look exactly like an iPhone? "based around groundbreaking technology that is still being developed" = they don't have one yet.


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 29, 2014)

althor said:


> It is also telling they are trying to raise 19,000 dollars. Are they really so strapped for cash they have to raise 19k through "pre-order deposits"?


 $19,000 is like 4 months salary for one entry-level engineer. You'd need a top notch chemist, too. I don't see it.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 29, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> True very true. I can say its a small amount to gamble.


I can tell you the odds, 1:10000 of it being real. one threw their money away


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 29, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> True very true. I can say its a small amount to gamble.


That is also part of the ruse. It's only a couple hundred for device people pay over $50k and up for now.... the risk is small to make it seem like a less risky venture. It's convincing and seems like you are a "betting on on the future" for only $200! It's an AMAZING price!

I wish I didn't have ethics, ripping people off is relatively easy


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 29, 2014)

If anyone is interested, I know where you can get a full blown gas chromatograph for free. May be slightly radioactive. OK, it's highly radioactive. But it's free!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 29, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> If anyone is interested, I know where you can get a full blown gas chromatograph for free. May be slightly radioactive. OK, it's highly radioactive. But it's free!


lmao what is the color spectrum of radiation? will my plants grow better if i use it next to them. hehe.
love and peace


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 30, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> $19,000 is like 4 months salary for one entry-level engineer. You'd need a top notch chemist, too. I don't see it.


It's entirely possible the founders are the top notch engineer/chemists. They get paid when the product is developed and probably see big dollar signs. As they should. However, I am skeptical it will be accurate, useful, ever see market etc. 

Investing is always a risk. But if I were going to give them 250 bucks I would make damn sure I knew where those funds were going.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 30, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> If anyone is interested, I know where you can get a full blown gas chromatograph for free. May be slightly radioactive. OK, it's highly radioactive. But it's free!


LOL. Straight from Japan or what?


----------



## trontreez (Jan 30, 2014)

These guys are clearly fraudsters. Anyone who thinks or says otherwise is an idiot or in cahoots with these jokers. Just look and the pictures of the CDx life team. Conor Edmiston looks suspiciously similar to Nick Hadler, they share many facial features in common. And then they have a guy called Richard Rouse wtf like that isn't a made up name and then read his comment using grammar like a fucking high school kid "science is cool" lol. They even have a stereotypical Indain guy as the R&D man. Enough said.


----------



## DustyNugs (Jan 30, 2014)

Without calling the guys frauds or being as naive to say this technology "can't" exist, I'll reiterate. 

I think this is an AWESOME concept! Although I don't believe it's as easy as they make it seem with that video.

Before I invest, I want to see how the unit and sensors work. Basically all detectors work in the manner they show. You ionize your sample in some way or another, burning, dissolution and then those ions create a current that you read. I'm not sold...

Chromatography is more complex though and this is how you get your separations. This is the part I have a hard time wrapping my head around, how do they achieve their specificity? Especially with hundreds if not thousands of chemicals in there. Not to mention using vapor vs liquid chromatography for these type molecules. 

I could see them having this little portable oven that could be used qualitatively to tell you yes or no, thc is in this cookie. Or yes, your beer contains roofies. Maybe I'm behind the times in analytical instrumentation, but honestly this type device would revolutionize the world. 

Maybe their shit is so badass they can't reveal details like that because the government would come after them. Big Pharma putting the hit out on the canna industry and its revolutionaries. 

Seriously though, I wish them the best of luck and will definitely keep an eye on this. Hopefully they provide more details. By the way I'm a huge fan of crowdsourcing and gladly donate when I see something I like.

Peace


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey, I'd love to be proven wrong, and tbh if it's a product I'd buy if it were real. 

It's just when you see this many read flags as I've mentioned and others I haven't, I'd simply hate to be the wet blanket of truth. I don't want people to waste their money on vapor ware. As stated previously, there is no complete project, no side by side comparison with industrial devices. All I see is a fake mock up of a UI on a smartphone and a box along with some cheap adrino or similar breakout board. No real world tests, calibration methods and again the odd focus primarily on cannabis yet this device can do so much more. This is all stuff a real company would do to gain traction and attention. Plus they admit some sensors aren't developed and the all or nothing approach to their fundraising is telling in and of itself.

Not to be disrespectful but stoners can be easily gullible (as many can in life in all honesty) and nothing bothers me more than people getting taken. Don't get taken for a slick Web page bought off some template site and promises of unicorns shitting rainbows. If ya did give money, you'd really be wise to do a charge back. 

ETA not saying it can't exist, I simply don't see anything proving it to exist based on their claims.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2014)

why wouldnt they get and canna labs to invest, or high profile stoners. for reason im a skeptic! 20k is nothing for an investor if its a hit, thats a huge redflag to me!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2014)

any lab...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 30, 2014)

This exactly. Not even info on margins of error, plus this the machine extraordinaire! Anyone with even a basic understanding of investing and carrying out due diligence would see this as a scam from a mile away and stay the fuck away. I understand financial literacy isn't high but people should always remember if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is. Plus this is the perfect scam. little oversight, no actual product finished, plus raking money in from people who primarily wouldn't have capital to even attempt to sue the individuals (which by the way don't seem to exist nor did a cursory look for a legal business entity in that name didn't come up)


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2014)

the way subcool promotes terp testing, if i was making this and needed an investor im sure hed put the money in it and brand tga all over it lol


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 30, 2014)

...half the questions I posed were still not answered. And the ones you selectively chose to answer are being evasive at best, misleading at worse. Where are you incorporated in, and name?

Also "validating market share..." is a very odd statement to make. 


And I participate in crowd sourcing before, and they at least had working prototypes developed and demoed for the public. An organization, a legal entity with founders listed, the usual due diligence.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok i know of the sniffer tech, thats gonna tell you the levels of each cannabinoid?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 30, 2014)

Highly unlikely and as I've pointed out this is more likely than not vaporware. The questions that matter such as true public demo, name of registered company, state of incorporation, and some of my original questions were evaded. Questions which any legit company, well, any two bit fuck can create a company but at least limited legal discourse (perhaps fraud if I'm correct in my assertion that this isn't real) in the event a product wouldn't be delivered or work as described could be pursued.

Anyone can start a campaign on Indigo, and while rules exist (they are very minimal), they don't apply to the legislation this individual brought up. Bonus points for having an answer though, and the slick media


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 30, 2014)

Those rules apply for venture capital, which crowd sourcing isn't.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 30, 2014)

So based on the response and a bit more reading into the proclaimed technology, I'm going to say it, Mydx is a scam. While this technology exists, a portable unit, which has a host of problems itself, but at least does what this claims to do is over $7000+ , so hot damn this is a steal for only $200!!!

Honestly if you gave them money, get it back. This a straight stealing, and as I've stated having a indigo go funding can be done by anyone for any reason, go ahead and make your own account. Label it Pipe Dreams


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well they said its 400 and there selling those units at a loss so at least 500. 7000 to even if its 1000 is gonna be quite the leap...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh thanks for pointing that out! That's right, it's not like we need to sell it at a loss of retail, this is for "validating market share". Which is just some jack off business school term, which is basically what marketers do. Firms big and small will tell you what a market is, and since this is a new product, the "validity of the market share" is anything over 0 with regards to consumers.


----------



## The Varmint (Jan 30, 2014)

I am building a rocket ship that will take you to space, pay 99.99 now and get a discounted seat, we are developing the tech stuff and should be ready in a year but you know how tech stuff works, we are only raising 9999.99, jump on quick before all the seats are taken.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 30, 2014)

The Varmint said:


> I am building a rocket ship that will take you to space, pay 99.99 now and get a discounted seat, we are developing the tech stuff and should be ready in a year but you know how tech stuff works, we are only raising 9999.99, jump on quick before all the seats are taken.


That's a goddamn steal!  Sign me up!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 30, 2014)

https://cdxlife.com/contact/ has there address so if anyone lives close go there and check them out. see if they are real and if they know of this product. whoever created this domain used domains by proxy to secure their personal data. real companies dont hide their info. BBB has no info on them. most companies espcially ones who want money would register with bbb and if they make products of any kind would have info at BBB. so at this point im calling fraud 99.9%.
Love and peace all


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 31, 2014)

The project manager works for Hotels... talk about expertise.

They made their goal low so it's achievable, and to the layman realistic, in reality it's so unrealistic it screams scam. You don't need everyone to believe it. You only need 1000 people too, on the internet that number is easy. They will get their 20k (they have around 13.5k at the time of writing this) and take it and run. That's 4k a piece for the people listed on their site, that's not bad compensation for making a snazzy video. IF Those people are even actually involved in this project.

20k is a joke, if you have the rest from investors already you don't need to get 20k from the public, you go back to your investors 20k is fucking chump change for a device like this. Something like this would take hundreds of thousands of dollars in R&D alone. There is no proof what so ever that they have the ability to make this device, that's really what it boils down to. Their company has a bunch of marketing guys and an Indian in a lab coat to make it look legit. 


http://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/nathan-s--lewis-and-william-j--royeathe-promise-of-solar-chemical-fuels 

http://www.gatesfoundation.org/media-center/press-releases/2012/05/breathalyzers-to-test-tuberculosis-and-stamped-leaves-to-detect-disease-in-plants < the same tech this guy was given a grant for is going to be used to test our cannabis? * The part about a breathalyzer test for TB. He was given a grant from the Bill and Melinda Gates foundation to proceed with this work, and on the CDx site it claims their device will do this, all while charging your other devices *WTF!!*?*?. This whole thing is starting to sound wacky.

The good doctor would seem very busy with things such as these then to be working on a 20k project for pot heads. Just sayin.

As the rest of you have said, this would be an awesome device and I really hope they aren't full of shit. As someone who doesn't live in a place like California where testing is possible a device like this would be very interesting to use. for personal use for a couple hundred dollars who wouldn't want to know their cannabis' stats? It sounds _*way*_ to good to be true. 

For $400 a unit people in non-legal states would be packaging one of these in with high quality lbs. lol.

fuck a game changer this device would be a world changer in basically every part of your life, from smoking pot to eating food to testing for disease. SCAM


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

Well I hate seeing people ripped off, I'm glad we've looked into this.

I'm going to contact indigo and see if I can get them shut down. Granted all they care about is their fucking cut so we will see, which is exactly the problem with these types of sites.

ETA Start ups generally don't act in such a secretive nor avoid disclosure. 

Also if ya gave money, get it back. You aren't getting this device that claims what it will. This is a small time scam, and if you do know the names behind this bill shit, I'd love to know. Granted I think i have a couple of ways I may be able to find out. 
Sunlight is the best disinfectant.


----------



## DustyNugs (Jan 31, 2014)

I appreciate their PR/Marketing guy attempting to answer my question, but you still said nothing about quantification... Which is exactly what your mock up app is showing, concentrations of analytes.

I did a very quick and easy Google search and found some interesting FACTS. It seems odd to me that they wouldn't just link you or refer us to these articles.

This technology IS real and apparently there are people out there trying to make this portable and affordable. They do it with polymer films. So my next question. 

Does your company actually own any of these patents, or are you just trying to find a legal loophole to "borrow" someone else's technology?

http://nsl.caltech.edu/research:nose


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

The dude practically lifted shit from Wikipedia.

The technology does exist, but as I said it has its pitfalls. Just look at what scientists are doing as I glanced over a couple articles about the technology and in the methodology section, the researchers state some of the issues such as qualification, multiple variable readings, and accuracy being an issue....This is on a $7000+ device too! 

This device's over promises alone do far more than what current tech even claims.

Again, if ya gave money get it back!

Edit: I regret not quoting the companies reply as it was removed as spam. I've contacted Indigogo and will do my damnedest to make sure people are aware they are getting taken.

Also going to do some sleuthing on the individuals listed on the campaign. I'm sure I can dig this up


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Mr. Ganga and other folks, 

I am one of the fellows working on this (a little). Its part of a multiple team collaboration consisting of many developers including my shop. 

Electronic nose technology is pretty well established with many players in the field but its mostly tailored to NIH type or large corporate biotech projects tailored towards clinical research programs. Indigogo is an alternative outlet for funding RandD so I don't understand why you are so upset bout this. Its very difficult to get funding anywhere for RandD period and especially so for Cannabis so I don't get why you guys are hating so much when an attempt has been made this way. 

Anyway check out pubmed (see there is alot of stuff going on in this space):
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=electronic+nose

Again we are using the Indigogo campaign to support additional work by funding our partners who are developing the technology for other purposes. And we have data to show the proof of principle and we are working on disclosing this. But I totally agree I think its not cool it hasn't been presented at this point and I am sincerely sorry about this. I am complaining too actually. 

But I am pretty sure its not going to work perfectly out of the box like most experimental assays. So I am too a bit of a skeptic. But I am in the biochip fabrication business and we have to try in the face of doubts so I agreed to collaborate and support this project based on extrinsic evidence showing the assay to be reasonable. We are actually designing the interface to track the experimental conditions (laboratory information management system -aka =LIMS) to understand how to error model this assay. 

So why not try? I have done many many collaborations on worse thought through well funded research projects. So this one isnt' funded (except a little through Indigogo) and its an ok idea, let's give it a go.

Anyway we are trying our best to be transparent in what we do. I am sorry if you find the campaign misleading and we are hearing you and working on improving things. 

Also we probably share many of the same values so why give us grief. If you don't like you don't have to support the project. And its really not your business if other people do. 

So peace dude going forward we will just try our best to be as cool as possible. yes I am Richard Rouse I guess my parents like alliteration good grief .... some hater was complaining that my name was some fraud or something. Here I am a real person, a biohacker, patent agent, good at many things master of none:
http://www.htsresources.com/uspto.registered.patent.php





TonightYou said:


> The dude practically lifted shit from Wikipedia.
> 
> The technology does exist, but as I said it has its pitfalls. Just look at what scientists are doing as I glanced over a couple articles about the technology and in the methodology section, the researchers state some of the issues such as qualification, multiple variable readings, and accuracy being an issue....This is on a $7000+ device too!
> 
> ...


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

Conor is like a 20 something dude gets out of college no job. Hangs out with engineers doing various side projects too busy to manage so like 'hey Conor, you want to try this gig' and he was like sure so here you go. I hope it works out. 

Regarding scam it may not work but it may work .... we are working on getting it to work. There is encouraging progress but its a side project that needs some cash to outsource more work with our partners..... but this is a hot, very competitive area. have you paid attention to x prize tricorder project.

'game changer' is cheesy bragging marketing style many of these developers in this area say silly stuff like that


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

sort if perplexed on this one ... its a start up, garage style venture ... we do alittle stuff at biotechnbeyond.com which is a local hackspace but alot of stuff is coordinate with partners at universities and small engineering companies but that stuff is listed on the indigogo site

i don't get where you are coming from really ... all I know is that I go a google search and read all this negative comments from an angry person I was like whooaaa ....


----------



## OptimostPrime (Jan 31, 2014)

Say no to FMD. I did a few years back and feel much better about myself today. FMD or Foot in Mouth Desease started out as a small*case of pecimitis back in the 90's when I had a chance to buy an IPO in a tech company called google. "What a name" I said, feeling pitty for the poor soul that invested his life into a small computer program that looked up adresses. My pecimitis was converted to full blown FMD years later when I realized the grandure of my mistake. Just say no to FMD as its highly contageous and can spread very rapidly. 
Yes I have purchased/invested in a unit of MyDx. I did it because I believe. I know this technology exists. How they've made it compact and affordable to all of us is still beyond me. All I know is since I've joined the organic/eating healthy revolution I will support and back any company that attempts to enforce the cause. 
When this thing becomes an everyday tool in the household, at least I won't have FMD. And, I think its cool when you're the first one out of your friends to have a cool gadget like this. 
If you don't believe, then dont pay. Talking smack will only give you FMD later. Say no to FMD.


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

well its not a rocket ship and many people (not just us) are developing all sorts of applications with this technology ... crazy


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

rrouse said:


> Hi Mr. Ganga and other folks,
> 
> I am one of the fellows working on this (a little). Its part of a multiple team collaboration consisting of many developers including my shop.
> 
> ...



Well I know this type of technology exist but not in the fraudulent form you are presenting. I'm not a hater per say, I hate fraud and when people are taken advantage of. 

Seriously prove me wrong. show me a demo, tell me your legal identity as a business, I don't see one. I don't want these good people in this community to be bamboozled.

You don't have a product from what I see, just slick marketing and feeding bullshit. what are you using to determine accuracy? What are you using for calibrations?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

OptimostPrime said:


> Say no to FMD. I did a few years back and feel much better about myself today. FMD or Foot in Mouth Desease started out as a small*case of pecimitis back in the 90's when I had a chance to buy an IPO in a tech company called google. "What a name" I said, feeling pitty for the poor soul that invested his life into a small computer program that looked up adresses. My pecimitis was converted to full blown FMD years later when I realized the grandure of my mistake. Just say no to FMD as its highly contageous and can spread very rapidly.
> Yes I have purchased/invested in a unit of MyDx. I did it because I believe. I know this technology exists. How they've made it compact and affordable to all of us is still beyond me. All I know is since I've joined the organic/eating healthy revolution I will support and back any company that attempts to enforce the cause.
> When this thing becomes an everyday tool in the household, at least I won't have FMD. And, I think its cool when you're the first one out of your friends to have a cool gadget like this.
> If you don't believe, then dont pay. Talking smack will only give you FMD later. Say no to FMD.


I never have a problem with admitting when I'm wrong. I just know bullshit when I see it. 

I'd buy one in a heart beat if it was real... Alas it's simply vapor ware. dreams of unicorns shitting rainbows


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 31, 2014)

Whoever bought into this, I feel for you... thats a lot of money you could have spent on seeds.


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

So we are working on a solution for bringing the cost down to provide greater access for people to monitor stuff and getting grief for it..... like this ... damn dude that's just perpetuating the status quo == lame



TonightYou said:


> The dude practically lifted shit from Wikipedia.
> 
> The technology does exist, but as I said it has its pitfalls. Just look at what scientists are doing as I glanced over a couple articles about the technology and in the methodology section, the researchers state some of the issues such as qualification, multiple variable readings, and accuracy being an issue....This is on a $7000+ device too!
> 
> ...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> Whoever bought into this, I feel for you... thats a lot of money you could have spent on seeds.


Fucking truth. You really think with no actual demo, no data against legitimate equipment, that this will be sold in a year? I've got a bridge to sell you


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

rrouse said:


> So we are working on a solution for bringing the cost down to provide greater access for people to monitor stuff and getting grief for it..... like this ... damn dude that's just perpetuating the status quo == lame


Glad I put you on the defensive, surely you don't want to lose potential marks 

Again show mee a working demo... I'm waiting.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 31, 2014)

I love when hater is thrown around when people bring reasonable arguments to the table. Or the inference that others are angry because they question what you are doing, standard internet play the victim card. 

Prove it or GTFO dude bro man. God I hate people that think we are just a bunch of stupid pot heads and try and take advantage.

You haven't helped yourself one bit saying how skeptical you are that it will ever actually come to fruition. People who aren't trying to get over on someone else and actually have a legit product and a legit business plan have some sort of confidence in their product. I can tell by the way you type here you have none yourself. Why should anyone else?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I love when hater is thrown around when people bring reasonable arguments to the table. Or the inference that others are angry because they question what you are doing, standard internet play the victim card.
> 
> Prove it or GTFO dude bro man. God I hate people that think we are just a bunch of stupid pot heads and try and take advantage.
> 
> You haven't helped yourself one bit saying how skeptical you are that it will ever actually come to fruition. People who aren't trying to get over on someone else and actually have a legit product and a legit business plan have some sort of confidence in their product. I can tell by the way you type here you have none yourself. Why should anyone else?


Right on Brother!

Seriously the avoidance of answering basic questions is extremely telling. You think real investors would consider this project? These are red flags not to be avoided. As I said, I'd LOVE a product like this, but based on current technologies, I am simply beyond skeptical.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 31, 2014)

This idea is a great concept and I'm glad someone's working on it... Don't get me wrong, I'm skeptical, but I would gladly trade 2-3 packs of seeds (aprox $200) to be one of the first to try this tech... You made your point ,TonightYou (over and over), so move on and stop beating a dead horse. This devise had been posted by others in many forums. All have had posts that are rightfully critical and skeptical, but I haven't seen a one man tirades that compare to yours. Like I said, you made your point.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> This idea is a great concept and I'm glad someone's working on it... Don't get me wrong, I'm skeptical, but I would gladly trade 2-3 packs of seeds (aprox $200) to be one of the first to try this tech... You made your point ,TonightYou (over and over), so move on and stop beating a dead horse. This devise had been posted by others in many forums. All have had posts that are rightfully critical and skeptical, but I haven't seen a one man tirades that compare to yours. Like I said, you made your point.


This is a community I care about. I hate fraud and seeing people's hard earned money become someone else's capital to simply take with no return. If even one person reads my concerns and either doesn't throw there money down the drain or pulls out from the vapor ware fund, I've done my job. I'm a firm believer in crowd sourcing and doing things differently from the status quo. incidents such as this will turn people off to the amazing ability of crowd sourcing, and cause potential issues for future means of raising capital differently. 

This is something I'm passionate about and good people are getting got.


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

Dude I hear you. I am sensitive about your opinions they will be put into perspective going forward, but for the most part your tirade hasn't been productive. Rather its in the public record for everyone to search in google while doing a background check ... like I did. Hell I didn't even know that this forum exists.... and I don't think this is especially special technology. ITs been blown way out of proportion by probably some silly marketing (by my colleagues) and uptight overreacting curmudgeons like yourself sir. 

If you feel so strong about this then the cool thing is to contact us directly ... let's discuss it... rather then initiate a smear campaign and creating a crazy frenzy like this..... I see this as simply a form of vandalism. 



TonightYou said:


> This is a community I care about. I hate fraud and seeing people's hard earned money become someone else's capital to simply take with no return. If even one person reads my concerns and either doesn't throw there money down the drain or pulls out from the vapor ware fund, I've done my job. I'm a firm believer in crowd sourcing and doing things differently from the status quo. incidents such as this will turn people off to the amazing ability of crowd sourcing, and cause potential issues for future means of raising capital differently.
> 
> This is something I'm passionate about and good people are getting got.


----------



## OptimostPrime (Jan 31, 2014)

Not believing in good old American ingenuity is one thing. Telling people to get a refund and basically calling them stupid for having optimism is another. Everyone is entitled to an opinion, the problem (and the word hater) arises when people try to extend their opinion on to others. No body is forcing you to believe. Bringing up reasonable arguments is very good for everyone and I will never have a problem with that. I do, however, have a problem with the words: fraud, scam, bs, etc. This is what I was referring to as FMD (foot in mouth disease) before that is rampant on the Internet. Its free to state your opinion or rebuttal for an issue, just realize that the time will come where your words will come back to haunt you in the form of FMD. If you say yes to it, then go ahead its a free country, just dont be telling others to put their feet in their mouths also.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

rrouse said:


> Dude I hear you. I am sensitive about your opinions they will be put into perspective going forward, but for the most part your tirade hasn't been productive. Rather its in the public record for everyone to search in google while doing a background check ... like I did. Hell I didn't even know that this forum exists.... and I don't think this is especially special technology. ITs been blown way out of proportion by probably some silly marketing (by my colleagues) and uptight overreacting curmudgeons like yourself sir.
> 
> If you feel so strong about this then the cool thing is to contact us directly ... let's discuss it... rather then initiate a smear campaign and creating a crazy frenzy like this..... I see this as simply a form of vandalism.


we are discussing it here in the public forum, where it should be as there are many unanswered questions. Ya think this is bad in a search? you should see my SEO skills. I've posted very legitimate questions for someone selling something with out proof of its existence. Surely my questions are answerable if this is indeed a real product


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

You are the ones trying to get money from people. If you have a real product, and honestly want to get investment, you should first get your story straight as your marketing guy came in with some bullshit that contradictory to your posts. 

Hardly vandalism. Surely as someone with a "real" product, you could demo, answer questions, and be more straightforward. that's how business people I deal with work. pretty thin skin huh? You even express doubts in your product, which leads me to believe it doesn't work as intended if at all.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

OptimostPrime said:


> Not believing in good old American ingenuity is one thing. Telling people to get a refund and basically calling them stupid for having optimism is another. Everyone is entitled to an opinion, the problem (and the word hater) arises when people try to extend their opinion on to others. No body is forcing you to believe. Bringing up reasonable arguments is very good for everyone and I will never have a problem with that. I do, however, have a problem with the words: fraud, scam, bs, etc. This is what I was referring to as FMD (foot in mouth disease) before that is rampant on the Internet. Its free to state your opinion or rebuttal for an issue, just realize that the time will come where your words will come back to haunt you in the form of FMD. If you say yes to it, then go ahead its a free country, just dont be telling others to put their feet in their mouths also.


so what part of the project are you involved with? joined just to try and do damage control?

you are just making it worse for your little money grab


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't think everyone needs an at home test kit, while I think it is useful I think it is a waste of plastics, metals, and a bunch of other shit that will end up in our landfills. The solution is to get your meds tested at a collective that has a quantacann or other devices. If you can't find one in your area... well who cares just smoke that shit and rate it.


----------



## OptimostPrime (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm the guy who paid $200 and is waiting for his device happily. You don't have to do the same. Just stop calling me an idiot. I'm sick of it. If I don't get my device, then I will ask you for some advice. In the mean time, I chose to donate.


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

If we could do that maybe going indigogo isn't worthwhile i don't know ... looks like the data still isn't posted so I will work on that but there are pictures of the device and the electronics, etc. those are issues being ironed out sorry if you are not comfortable with that but like you don't have to buy in and that is why delivery isn't until end of year anyway. the funds will be used to fund some of the manufacturig costs (most of it is our own boot strap dollars)

Anyway I don't understand where you are coming from. From my perspective what you are doing is very very bad. look you have my real name , you know what I do, where I work, while i don't know who you are. Just an one evil dude throwing eggs at me effecting my business my livelihood and my family. 

So please see from my side like I am trying to see from your side.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

Ah see I'm not tryjng to defraud at worse or deliver some useless adrino board which won't deliver. Look I said this is a product I would buy, but the red flags are a plenty. I've asked questions and they've all been avoided. I find that disingenuous. 

I haven't even begun to dox your group yet. 

Look a picture of a breakout board or a low power arm processor board isn't impressive. I've asked some very poignant questions. I'd be satisfied if you actually answered instead of playing the avoidance game. Most startups don't conduct themselves in such an unprofessional manner.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

OptimostPrime said:


> I'm the guy who paid $200 and is waiting for his device happily. You don't have to do the same. Just stop calling me an idiot. I'm sick of it. If I don't get my device, then I will ask you for some advice. In the mean time, I chose to donate.


No you joined today because you are a part of the team doing an "oh shit, we need people to make us look good, we've been found out as vapor ware" . classic damage. control in the social media age. 

nice try though. 

Eta never called you or anyone an idiot. In fact you guys are pretty bright to come up with this scam as mydx by cdx life. kudos for the professional marketing material. Just imagine if you put these skills to good work!


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

check my shops website: www.htsresources.com. I functionalize sensors and have done similar work to this before. I am just an small business engineer trying to make ends meat like you I guess. 

Mr Ganja, I don't think you have done any homework before you started this. Ok maybe this is my last message because there is no getting through this person



TonightYou said:


> so what part of the project are you involved with? joined just to try and do damage control?
> 
> you are just making it worse for your little money grab


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

rrouse said:


> check my shops website: www.htsresources.com. I functionalize sensors and have done similar work to this before. I am just an small business engineer trying to make ends meat like you I guess.
> 
> Mr Ganja, I don't think you have done any homework before you started this. Ok maybe this is my last message because there is no getting through this person


Yea this site has nothing to do with the project you are pimping. In fact I don't see anything relative at all to the project at all. Some cool sprayers some pico chips, nothing relative to this project. 

Look why can't you answer my questions? Really they aren't that complicated nor hard. 
Do you even have a working prototype? or just a machined box and a picture of a small arm board? How about some actual tests? 

That post was nothing more than another misdirection


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

This Is rich, right off your site: 
"We would love to say exactly what date your MyDx Analyzer will ship, but the truth is, both scientific and product development, not to mention regulatory requirements, are driven by variables that are often beyond our control. For example, Regulatory Rules in various countries differ. We cannot control, expedite, or change many of the rules and regulations that will govern how quickly MyDx will get to markets. However, with your continued help, we hope to reach a demand tipping point that will enable MyDx to be shipped in 2014. We are working as fast as we can to obtain approvals, but we want to be honest and let you know that this is a large variable we cannot control, especially given some of the markets"


So do you or don't you have a work I working project? And if you have a ship date of next year, why the vagueness as to its effectiveness, completion and need for a measly $20k if you have real investors?


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

well dummy .. we functionalize sensors, etc this is what this equipment is used for ... for @#@% sakes. That stuff is needed by the way to make the sensors

Also did alot of the prototyping using arduinos, raspi's etc now we are putting all on one damn board ... is it so hard to figure out????? we do not have to show those details in the campaign if we do not want to and you do not have to buy in if you do not want to

i don't even know what you stupid questions are even .... Seems like you are kind of ignorant ... 



TonightYou said:


> Yea this site has nothing to do with the project you are pimping. In fact I don't see anything relative at all to the project at all. Some cool sprayers some pico chips, nothing relative to this project.
> 
> Look why can't you answer my questions? Really they aren't that complicated nor hard.
> Do you even have a working prototype? or just a machined box and a picture of a small arm board? How about some actual tests?
> ...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

I know electronics, hence why I could identify what's in the picture. 

Again , where is some data? Where's some real world testing? Where is the comparison to current technologies costing in the several thousands? Where is the tolerance information? 

Yea my raspberry pi can be a space ship!  

Don't get mad, simply answer the questions I've posed. Is that so hard? The product exists right?

Touched a nerve I see? thin skin for a business man.

look I've been polite, the worst I've said is this is probably a fraud campaign, which your responses only seem to support. I'm being civil, can't you? You are dealing with the public and are suppose to be promoting a project. Not very professional


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

Because we are utilizing another way to do RandD just like many campaigns on Indigogo if you do not agree I am sorry ... 

Much of the organized sicentific programs are run by peer review that consists of established academia and as a result many potential projects to do get off the ground do to many factors. 

Maybe we are not perfect but its just an example of DIY being manifested in trying to address a market need and create a funding mechanism to develop this program. Its totally reasonable I think. Sure you run into risks but there are many many research projects being funded by our tax paying dollars that we do even know about or would clearly benefit from that frequently fail. 

So what you are doing is trashing us (using baseless, ignorant, inaccurate, arguments) in our efforts to secure a little funding to realize a fairly established technology that has been validated in many many applications this is being translated (which I see totally in an obvious way in many respects) into a new market. We are not asking fro so much money, we probably don't need it and you stand to potentially benefit substantially from it ...

In light of my explanation there is nothing wrong about this disclaimer. We are trying our best in light of the circumstances which probably are not so ideal but getting by all the same


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

Dude you touched a nerve when I caught your bs on google to begin with. I don't think you know electronics based on your stupid rambling....



TonightYou said:


> I know electronics, hence why I could identify what's in the picture.
> 
> Again , where is some data? Where's some real world testing? Where is the comparison to current technologies costing in the several thousands? Where is the tolerance information?
> 
> ...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

Again more avoidance and I'm in academia, I know how to research... which is why I think this is a crock of shit. 

Please answer my questions is all I'm saying. All you are doing is derailing instead of using this as an opportunity to truly promote the merits of your machine. The machine does exist right? _


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

rrouse said:


> Dude you touched a nerve when I caught your bs on google to begin with. I don't think you know electronics based on your stupid rambling....


... and you would have gotten away with it If it weren't for those meddling kids! 

Really why so defensive? I haven't even gotten home and stoned yet. You should see the research I can do while stoned


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

I keep repeating myself oh a dummy ... 




TonightYou said:


> ... and you would have gotten away with it If it weren't for those meddling kids!
> 
> Really why so defensive? I haven't even gotten home and stoned yet. You should see the research I can do while stoned


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

You do, like a broken record. avoiding the questions that are pertinent to this project. Why can't you answer them?

Come on cdx life mydx, can't you actually demo a working project? Can't you discuss the issues that I and others brought up? If it isn't a scam, surely you have answers.


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

We have made prototypes. There are pictures on indigogo campaign ... this I have answered. The data isn't posted this I am trying to get resolved, period. 

Isn't this the answer to your question if not what spell out clearly and I will try to answer. Come on man you are wasting my time now because I have answered this over and over again I don't know what you are asking now I guess 




TonightYou said:


> You do, like a broken record. avoiding the questions that are pertinent to this project. Why can't you answer them?
> 
> Come on cdx life mydx, can't you actually demo a working project? Can't you discuss the issues that I and others brought up? If it isn't a scam, surely you have answers.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

So you have a nicely machined box, a mock up of a GUI for a smart phone, and a picture of an off the shelf prototype board? 

Got it! You have no actual product. See, that wasn't too hard


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

Sure I get this argument from time to time and some people think differently this is ok and we keep going forward ... full steam ahead



TonightYou said:


> So you have a nicely machined box, a mock up of a GUI for a smart phone, and a picture of a prototype board?
> 
> Got it! You have no actual product.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

rrouse said:


> Sure I get this argument from time to time and some people think differently this is ok and we keep going forward ... full steam ahead


hey if it ever becomes a real product in a year (I doubt it), and it worked I'd be buying it. 

This was a fantastic opportunity to engage the community you seem to primarily be focused on (why I don't know, there's a much larger market in the science and school community you seem to ignore), and prove your device but you blew it. Instead you were defensive of honest questions and evasive at every opportunity.


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

I answered the questions and you made your conclusion. I thought achieved this. Oh well ... if you want ask more I am still here ... spending my Friday talking to Mr. Ganga ... pretty surreal. 




TonightYou said:


> hey if it ever becomes a real product in a year (I doubt it), and it worked I'd be buying it.
> 
> This was a fantastic opportunity to engage the community you seem to primarily be focused on (why I don't know, there's a much larger market in the science and school community you seem to ignore), and prove your device but you blew it. Instead you were defensive of honest questions and evasive at every opportunity.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

Does the WSJ know you are misrepresenting them? I'm sure they'd love to know you are using their brand to gain legitimacy


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

rrouse said:


> I answered the questions and you made your conclusion. I thought achieved this. Oh well ... if you want ask more I am still here ... spending my Friday talking to Mr. Ganga ... pretty surreal.


You are trying to do damage control, hence why you are here. I know the game.


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

haven't read the article send me the link ... I will try to understand but you know the press can embellish things so please understand. I don't always believe what I read too



TonightYou said:


> Does the WSJ know you are misrepresenting them? I'm sure they'd love to know you are using their brand to gain legitimacy


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

but this isn't the question I thought I kept avoiding... which you keep hounding me on



rrouse said:


> haven't read the article send me the link ... I will try to understand but you know the press can embellish things so please understand. I don't always believe what I read too


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

rrouse said:


> haven't read the article send me the link ... I will try to understand but you know the press can embellish things so please understand. I don't always believe what I read too


It was a hired PR firm....I'm sure you saw the invoice, or used a credit card.


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

Mr. Ganja, I honestly do not know what you are talking about. Right now I am building a printer and trying to reason with you which appears to be impossible. If you want to go over the details of this article send me the link... you seem to be pretty paranoid I guess 



TonightYou said:


> You are trying to do damage control, hence why you are here. I know the game.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

I honestly want to know:
How far in development is it?
Do you even have a machine that is comparable to what is currently in production? 
Why $20k? that's chump change for a start up that is apparently this far along.
Why are you loose on dates? 
Why do you mention R and D, you should be passed that if you were having a product go out to market in less than a year. 
What's the tolerance?
How reliable is it?


Those should be pretty easy questions to answer.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

rrouse said:


> Mr. Ganja, I honestly do not know what you are talking about. Right now I am building a printer and trying to reason with you which appears to be impossible. If you want to go over the details of this article send me the link... you seem to be pretty paranoid I guess


I despise con artists and vapor ware, especially in a community I care about. You may have good intentions, but from your posts thus far, I'm not seeing it


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

Here are your answers



TonightYou said:


> I honestly want to know:
> How far in development is it?
> I have answered this ... its been a product of about 1 year of focused research and a product of years of research through our parters.
> 
> ...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

Generic answers. so you don't even have the sensors... which is what makes the machine work. 

And 20k isn't going to be able to offset those costs, come on! Look at other electronic crowd sourced projects. So from your own answers now, no you don't have a tested machine to read terpenoids, thc, thcv, cbd, and it is +/- 5%...

This is the root of my concern this is a scam, or at best an ill advised failed startup which won't materialize a promised device. 

Thank you for your responses.


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

No we do have the prototype sensor for cannabis and have data for this which I am trying to get disclosed. We also have a general sensor this is well characterized and was developed a long time ago which we want to support. And we want to make other sensors for these additional applications. 

There are some sensor format electronics needed to meet the small device design specs. 

But I guess we have about 100 people signed up, so that's a relatively small batch for manufacture. In this aspect I like the Indigogo thing since we can focus on meeting these orders support this small group. Then learn how to manufacture at a larger scale. 

Yes we are a small startup trying to find our way the best we can ... that's how it rolls I guess



TonightYou said:


> Generic answers. so you don't even have the sensors... which is what makes the machine work.
> 
> And 20k isn't going to be able to offset those costs, come on! Look at other electronic crowd sourced projects. So from your own answers now, no you don't have a tested machine to read terpenoids, thc, thcv, cbd, and it is +/- 5%...
> 
> ...


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

This is highly irresponsible ... I think you are an asshole I maybe civil but you are a total asshole for the record



TonightYou said:


> I despise con artists and vapor ware, especially in a community I care about. You may have good intentions, but from your posts thus far, I'm not seeing it


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

See its weird since you list an investment group, which I haven't looked into yet, but need stoners money? Do you see how fucked this looks from someone who knows how businesses and how startups work? You are telling me a bank wouldn't lend you money? With an almost finished product? Particularly for a production run?

Honestly I'd buy this If it works out, but proof is in the data and I'm not seeing it. I sincerely hope you aren't fucking over some good people. Remember the Internet never forget and I haven't scratched the surface. It just seems wrong in many different ways.

Plus the PR bullshit, plus creating fake accounts to defend this, plus getting defensive. It's just an off attitude for a start up


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

Besides, what is your registered business entity?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2014)

tonightyou said:


> i honestly want to know:
> How far in development is it?
> Do you even have a machine that is comparable to what is currently in production?
> Why $20k? That's chump change for a start up that is apparently this far along.
> ...


these are all serious qs which are not really answered. And they should be easy...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2014)

rrouse said:


> here are your answers



anyone that put money up....how you like those answers?! Lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2014)

rrouse said:


> this is highly irresponsible ... I think you are an asshole i maybe civil but you are a total asshole for the record


he may be extremely skeptical, but your flat out rude. Nice damage control....not...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2014)

tonightyou said:


> see its weird since you list an investment group, which i haven't looked into yet, but need stoners money? Do you see how fucked this looks from someone who knows how businesses and how startups work? You are telling me a bank wouldn't lend you money? With an almost finished product? Particularly for a production run?
> 
> Honestly i'd buy this if it works out, but proof is in the data and i'm not seeing it. I sincerely hope you aren't fucking over some good people. Remember the internet never forget and i haven't scratched the surface. It just seems wrong in many different ways.
> 
> Plus the pr bullshit, plus creating fake accounts to defend this, plus getting defensive. It's just an off attitude for a start up



i feel the same way!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Why are you guys not looking for big pharma to invest? Like they wouldnt invest....lol this is such a golden idea, but more likely fools gold.

Any and every breeder would invest if this was real. But they want your investment? And as soon as theyres someone screaming scam, 1 guy comes in for damage control and another saying " i loved this idea and invested, so all you should invest too." lol man if i had put up that 200 id cancel that quickfast, flip it into 400 and wait for this magic box to flop onto the scene....am i the only one that could turn 200 into 400 in a year? Then get your money back...after these fools come on here grasping for air im really skeptical now!! But like tonight said, ill gladly purchase this when it comesout.


----------



## brek (Jan 31, 2014)

rrouse said:


> check my shops website: www.htsresources.com. I functionalize sensors and have done similar work to this before. I am just an small business engineer trying to make ends *meat *like you I guess.
> 
> Mr Ganja, I don't think you have done any homework before you started this. Ok maybe this is my last message because there is no getting through this person


And that right there does it folks. He just wants some meat. How can you deny this mans genius. SCAM SCAM SCAM SCAM.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol more like make stoners meat...


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

not really a start up. i am an independent developer who is working on this venture a little but you tagged my name with spam so I am drawn in. 

just a bad situation here I wish this whole trail could be deleted ... hope it does



TonightYou said:


> See its weird since you list an investment group, which I haven't looked into yet, but need stoners money? Do you see how fucked this looks from someone who knows how businesses and how startups work? You are telling me a bank wouldn't lend you money? With an almost finished product? Particularly for a production run?
> 
> Honestly I'd buy this If it works out, but proof is in the data and I'm not seeing it. I sincerely hope you aren't fucking over some good people. Remember the Internet never forget and I haven't scratched the surface. It just seems wrong in many different ways.
> 
> Plus the PR bullshit, plus creating fake accounts to defend this, plus getting defensive. It's just an off attitude for a start up


----------



## rrouse (Jan 31, 2014)

don't understand this one but what ever I tried my best to clarify ambiguities ... this is just one bad trip 



brek said:


> And that right there does it folks. He just wants some meat. How can you deny this mans genius. SCAM SCAM SCAM SCAM.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice to meat you rruse!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 31, 2014)

rrouse said:


> don't understand this one but what ever I tried my best to clarify ambiguities ... this is just one bad trip


sorry my thread turned so hostile. it was not my intent. 

As you can see I invested and would love this idea come to market. 

I'm not as skeptical as some on this board, but I hear many questions as legitimate. 

I also understand this is still all coming together. 

work on it bro. good vibes.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2014)

i hope you get this device for said price coolkid. you have no concerns?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 31, 2014)

not gonna loose any sleep over it&#8230;lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol good....

EDIT: YOUR NOT LOSING SLEEP BUT YOU COULD BE LOSING MONEY....


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 31, 2014)

seems that simple skepticism turned into a shit storm. Worst PR I have ever seen. How do the other members of the team feel, lol.


----------



## brek (Jan 31, 2014)

rrouse said:


> don't understand this one but what ever I tried my best to clarify ambiguities ... this is just one bad trip


It was a joke. On you. "Meat" and "meet" are homonyms. They SOUND the same when you say them. However, when you spell them in different ways they mean different things. "Meat" is something fleshy that can be consumed for protein. Not a big deal. I would just assume someone with the intelligence to deliver said product (or in any way be a part of its manufacture) would know that. Or not. Whatever. 

As others have said; I HOPE THIS COMES TO FRUITION. I would buy one. But you are not helping the cause on here. Just proving our point.

Some of us have been in this "industry" YEARS AND YEARS before it was cool, quasi-legal and mainstream. We've put our lives on the line for what we know is right. I don't blame Mr. Ganja (Tonight You would be more accurate?) for telling you what's up. IMO it's criminal what you are doing. I wouldn't lose sleep over 200 bucks either. It's just the principle.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2014)

One of the best posts in the thread^^


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Is this a nigerian tech co?


----------



## althor (Feb 1, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> lmao some of you sound like allot did when the cell phone came out or the personal computer, it cant work and it cant do better than a pencil and paper. I know technology doubles every 4 years so yeah this is possible but you will have to have diff units to do diff things at first. come on all we are the open minded ones are we not? hey we can video chat on our phone in real time almost such a small delay we dont notice. so yeah this is for real and i think when he gets his he will be like suckers i got mine and you have to wait 1 year for yours . anyway i got your back on this.
> Love and peace all.



I would like to see some links of people saying cell phones and/or computers were scams.

The miniaturization of phones and computers were a very long time in the making. Computers went from the size of a barn down to the size of a desktop over a 40 year period maybe? My first computer was a commodore 64.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 1, 2014)

rrouse said:


> not really a start up. i am an independent developer who is working on this venture a little but you tagged my name with spam so I am drawn in.
> 
> just a bad situation here I wish this whole trail could be deleted ... hope it does


I hope it stays. to serve as a warning to others to save their money or at least wait a year to see if it actually comes to fruition first.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 1, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> sorry my thread turned so hostile. it was not my intent.
> 
> As you can see I invested and would love this idea come to market.
> 
> ...


Hey I've been pretty nice for all things considered and I got nothing against you at all homes. I'd just hate to see ya throw away $200. That's cable and food for a month. Nothing to frown upon. 

wasn't trying to start any shit storm just feel a responsibility to mention what I noticed which others may have missed. I'd hope others would do so for me (and members on this board have)


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Feb 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Hey I've been pretty nice for all things considered and I got nothing against you at all homes. I'd just hate to see ya throw away $200. That's cable and food for a month. Nothing to frown upon.
> 
> wasn't trying to start any shit storm just feel a responsibility to mention what I noticed which others may have missed. I'd hope others would do so for me (and members on this board have)


$200 isn't that much money to me and if I spent that on a tv that only lasted a few months, not that big of a deal. Now if I gave that money to a thief, different story all together. I'd be pissed. I don't get how people are fine with throwing 200 bucks at some random jerkoff with a website and big dreams, even if the 200 isn't a lot to you. It's all about principle. Sure, the 200 might not be shit, but what's important is what that money is going toward. Honestly, this whole thing screams rip off, especially when "rouse" came here with the grammatical errors of a high school student and throwing dude in every other sentence. I picture the guy behind the screen being Bill S Preston or Ted Theodore Logan.


----------



## althor (Feb 1, 2014)

Dunbar Santiago said:


> $200 isn't that much money to me and if I spent that on a tv that only lasted a few months, not that big of a deal. Now if I gave that money to a thief, different story all together. I'd be pissed. I don't get how people are fine with throwing 200 bucks at some random jerkoff with a website and big dreams, even if the 200 isn't a lot to you. It's all about principle. Sure, the 200 might not be shit, but what's important is what that money is going toward. Honestly, this whole thing screams rip off, especially when "rouse" came here with the grammatical errors of a high school student and throwing dude in every other sentence. I picture the guy behind the screen being Bill S Preston or Ted Theodore Logan.


 Yep. At some point in this thread I started wondering if anyone else is even involved in this "company" and if so, why havent they stopped this rep from attempting to "rep" them.

I also find it very telling that he is even saying there are things going on that he doesn't like either.


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Feb 1, 2014)

Not to mention rouse and the "other" new account posting within moments of each other. This thread reminds me of all the Advance Nute threads on all the forums across the web with their freshly made accounts of fake customers chiming in.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 1, 2014)

Okay $200 isn't a huge deal of money you are correct, but would you really argue it's okay to just disappear? Because that is exactly what will happen if you donate to this.

There are many people where $200 is the difference between feeding their family or getting gas for their car in order to get to work. Granted I doubt they'd be donating if that were the cause but let's not trivialize the value. 

I work for people where a few thousand taking a private jet is nothing. So it's relative to one's wealth and earning ability.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 1, 2014)

althor said:


> Yep. At some point in this thread I started wondering if anyone else is even involved in this "company" and if so, why havent they stopped this rep from attempting to "rep" them.
> 
> I also find it very telling that he is even saying there are things going on that he doesn't like either.


LOL! Yes, even the doubt from someone involved was very telling of how nonexistent this project is, or at best how non complete


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Feb 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Okay $200 isn't a huge deal of money you are correct, but would you really argue it's okay to just disappear? Because that is exactly what will happen if you donate to this.
> 
> There are many people where $200 is the difference between feeding their family or getting gas for their car in order to get to work. Granted I doubt they'd be donating if that were the cause but let's not trivialize the value.
> 
> I work for people where a few thousand taking a private jet is nothing. So it's relative to one's wealth and earning ability.


You must not have read my post thoroughly. I totally agree with you.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh we are on the same page. Sorry I didn't mean to seem flippant towards you.

edit to add, but I'd be Pissed if a TV broke with in a few months lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 1, 2014)

I was thinking the same^^ tv should last few years lol


----------



## brek (Feb 1, 2014)

Richard Rouse' partners: "DOOOOOOD!!!!! GET. THE. FUCK. OFF THAT FORUM! They're ripping you a new one"!

This sucks though. Now I want a handheld tester. If it actually worked I don't think "game changer" is too far of a stretch


----------



## trontreez (Feb 1, 2014)

brek said:


> This sucks though. Now I want a handheld tester. If it actually worked I don't think "game changer" is too far of a stretch


No you are right it would definitely be a "game changer". That's why it's BS, the technology is just not possible now or any time soon (say 5-10 years). Think of all the cannabis testing laboratories not to mention the soil and water analysis labs that would go out of business because of a $400 device made from a $20,000 start-up company that fits in the palm of your hand. There's a reason these companies pay hundreds of thousands of dollars for lab equipment that can weight the same as a small car. It's because it's the only validated method to accurately and precisely test for the compounds in question.


----------



## althor (Feb 1, 2014)

brek said:


> Richard Rouse' partners: "DOOOOOOD!!!!! GET. THE. FUCK. OFF THAT FORUM! They're ripping you a new one"!
> 
> This sucks though. Now I want a handheld tester. If it actually worked I don't think "game changer" is too far of a stretch


 Yep, I want one as well. I don't know if I can explain this correctly but I am going to give it an attempt. It reminds me when people first started weighing up weed and calling it "quarters". At first only the sellers had scales, but after awhile quarters seemed to get smaller and smaller. Then buyers started carrying around the little postage scales. Just enough people would have their own scales that the sellers had to be sure and weigh it up just incase. A handheld device that could actually check shit like pesticides and other content would force growers/sellers to be on top of their games at all times.


----------



## MidwesternGro (Feb 1, 2014)

They are targeting the cannabis community because they think we will have no legal recourse. Those of us who are legal can report suspected fraud here: https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov/GettingStarted?NextQID=251&Url=#&panel1-8


----------



## MidwesternGro (Feb 1, 2014)

trontreez said:


> No you are right it would definitely be a "game changer". That's why it's BS, the technology is just not possible now or any time soon (say 5-10 years). Think of all the cannabis testing laboratories not to mention the soil and water analysis labs that would go out of business because of a $400 device made from a $20,000 start-up company that fits in the palm of your hand. There's a reason these companies pay hundreds of thousands of dollars for lab equipment that can weight the same as a small car. It's because it's the only validated method to accurately and precisely test for the compounds in question.


This. Don't get scammed, folks.


----------



## rdo420 (Feb 1, 2014)

althor said:


> Yep, I want one as well. I don't know if I can explain this correctly but I am going to give it an attempt. It reminds me when people first started weighing up weed and calling it "quarters". At first only the sellers had scales, but after awhile quarters seemed to get smaller and smaller. Then buyers started carrying around the little postage scales. Just enough people would have their own scales that the sellers had to be sure and weigh it up just incase. A handheld device that could actually check shit like pesticides and other content would force growers/sellers to be on top of their games at all times.


 Not sure if we're talking the same era but I remember those days for me.lol Carried em in my wallet, looked like something from Egyptian times. Little counter balance scale., too funny.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 1, 2014)

althor said:


> Yep, I want one as well. I don't know if I can explain this correctly but I am going to give it an attempt. It reminds me when people first started weighing up weed and calling it "quarters". At first only the sellers had scales, but after awhile quarters seemed to get smaller and smaller. Then buyers started carrying around the little postage scales. Just enough people would have their own scales that the sellers had to be sure and weigh it up just incase. A handheld device that could actually check shit like pesticides and other content would force growers/sellers to be on top of their games at all times.


The technology behind this type of testing is far more advance than that of a pocket scale.

Least we forget, Ti-83 is still a standard, and it's practically been the same since the late 80 s or earlier.


Not to be offensive, but after this conversation if you believe this product will work or even come to fruition, you really are going on a hope and a prayer. That's the nicest way I can put it .


----------



## althor (Feb 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> The technology behind this type of testing is far more advance than that of a pocket scale.
> 
> Least we forget, Ti-83 is still a standard, and it's practically been the same since the late 80 s or earlier.


 Oh yeah, I am not trying to compare the technology at all, just the honesty system. In a shady business, having items that keep people honest is a good thing.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 1, 2014)

nah I Gotcha 

Just saying this screams vapor ware. Trust me, I want this, but these two buck chumps here won't be the ones making it. The level of unprofessionalism and lack of a legal entity is astounding. That alone tells me they are not serious.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 1, 2014)

Reminds me of this, but obviously with far less dire consequences. 

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22266051


----------



## OptimostPrime (Feb 2, 2014)

I can't wait till the end of year when I can make my own video of this device and serve some foot in mouth to some of yous here.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 2, 2014)

OptimostPrime said:


> I can't wait till the end of year when I can make my own video of this device and serve some foot in mouth to some of yous here.


I can't wait to see you whining about, oh wait you are a front for the scam company cdx!


----------



## OptimostPrime (Feb 2, 2014)

I WISH I was the gardener for these guys. I don't even live in the US. I'm Canadian, live in Montreal. I really don't care about your opinion and endless pecimism, as long as it stays yours. You don't have any proof or experience with this company and their people so why the useless bashing. All your doing is reducing my chances of ever seeing my $200 (US) turn into something sick.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 2, 2014)

If it was real I would not be reducing it's chance. The chance I'm reducing is people getting got, from a fraudulent group of people without even a working demo. 

MyDx=scam vapor ware, say good bye to $200


----------



## OptimostPrime (Feb 2, 2014)

Living in countries with the right of freedom of speech means that some times you have to hear people like you talk. But then again, this is not at all bad because in due time, I get to see you with your foot in your mouth. That is funny no matter what country you live in.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 2, 2014)

preach on dude, mdx=vaporware. even if its a real device itll still be a scam HEARD OF BAIT N SWITCH? itll be thousands and few years if it is indeed real. optimusprime= mydx cronie?


----------



## OptimostPrime (Feb 2, 2014)

Optimusprime was taken. Lol


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 2, 2014)

OptimostPrime said:


> Living in countries with the right of freedom of speech means that some times you have to hear people like you talk. But then again, this is not at all bad because in due time, I get to see you with your foot in your mouth. That is funny no matter what country you live in.


I laugh at the thought of foot in mouth. You seem to have have a problem called poor damage control, often it looks just like this. 

Cdx, MyDx is a scam. There is no product, simply ask specifics and the whole dog and pony show falls apart.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 2, 2014)

woops optimost, thanks!


----------



## OptimostPrime (Feb 2, 2014)

The only damage I perceive here is that someone from the company I donated to is talking to you instead of building me my device. You're right, me responding to you is damage control. Now the guys that made this device can go and do their job.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 2, 2014)

...that's the thing, they still need to make it.
mydx doesn't do shit and doesn't exist


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 2, 2014)

it may never even end up working in the end...


----------



## OptimostPrime (Feb 2, 2014)

Why would they spend all the money on research and marketting if the device doesn't work. $20k is nothing to raise. They must have other sources.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 2, 2014)

OptimostPrime said:


> Why would they spend all the money on research and marketting if the device doesn't work. $20k is nothing to raise. They must have other sources.


They don't have a product now, $20k wouldn't cover the cost. Use your brain.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 2, 2014)

OptimostPrime said:


> Why would they spend all the money on research and marketting if the device doesn't work. $20k is nothing to raise. They must have other sources.


They aren't. He's raising 20k to pay his car note. 

How do you not understand this? A current device that does _*LESS*_ then this device will do costs thousands of dollars and are way larger. They are going to somehow miniaturize and sell this device within a year that will outperform current LAB DEVICES for probably less than a 10th of the price.

This is unrealistic. 

You can be an optimist about lots of things that aren't going to happen. Use your head, this guy has came into the thread and hasn't even confirmed that this will ever see the light of day, you seem way more confident then even he is. Have you read his posts? Or are you just blindly hoping this is going to work without doing any due diligence at all? Hell we've fucking done it for you and you're still arguing.

Techonology advancements don't even work like this, period, that should be the alarm bell right there. In what sector does a device go from lab grade thousand of dollars to consumer product hand held and cheap as a pair of shoes in a year, all while charging your cell phone and testing for TB.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 2, 2014)

sounds like optimost has foot in mouth....tonight!


----------



## OptimostPrime (Feb 2, 2014)

Well they've done it. It won't be $200 when they sell it. And if you've been smoking as long as I have, you would happily pay the 200 AND wait 1 year. You dont have to believe, you'll just pay a whole lot more for yours when it comes out.


----------



## brek (Feb 2, 2014)

OptimostPrime said:


> The only damage I perceive here is that someone from the company I donated to is talking to you instead of building me my device. You're right, me responding to you is damage control. Now the guys that made this device can go and do their job.


You just proved my point without even meaning to. Someone with the brain power to deliver a product of this magnitude would have never come on here and engaged in the childish arguing like he did. He would probably be busy working in a pretty sophisticated lab (one that would cost a lot more than 20k). You are either working for the company or you are seriously stupid. Richie Rouse is that you?


----------



## OptimostPrime (Feb 2, 2014)

I've paid more for a scale.


----------



## brek (Feb 2, 2014)

OptimostPrime said:


> I've paid more for a scale.


OK. Well a scale is an actual device that is available for purchase. So what stranger?


----------



## OptimostPrime (Feb 2, 2014)

If I was rrouse I would be on here talking too. He probably has a lot of time and cash into this. The way you guys blindly bashing the idea, which I really believe will become something huge, just makes me wonder if you can see the big picture. If it works the way the video states, everybody and their dog would want one. From police detectives to organic/health freaks, this thing would be amazing.


----------



## OptimostPrime (Feb 2, 2014)

No no rrouse, I was just joking. Go back to the lab. Yous got work to do.


----------



## charface (Feb 2, 2014)

I will not pre-order but once it is fully functioning I would buy the shit out of one.


----------



## OptimostPrime (Feb 2, 2014)

I see this thing turning into a verb. Kinda like: 
Friend: man, this is the best shit we ever smoked
Me: no way. Let me dx it and make sure.
30 sec. Later
Yup you're right, this the best stuff we've dx'd.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 2, 2014)

Ha, this is funny. Dude you totally are a part of this spammer idea. Joined to defend, check. Grandiose marketing language, check.


----------



## brek (Feb 2, 2014)

OptimostPrime said:


> I see this thing turning into a verb. Kinda like:
> Friend: man, this is the best shit we ever smoked
> Me: no way. Let me dx it and make sure.
> 30 sec. Later
> Yup you're right, this the best stuff we've dx'd.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.........HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....Hold on.........AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Dude. Go away.


----------



## OptimostPrime (Feb 2, 2014)

I should have ordered like 30 of them, then I can move to Colorado and open up my dream coffee shop with full service detection. They have a better hockey team than Montreal anyways, and the tickets are much cheaper.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 2, 2014)

Ya, definitely sound like some 20 year associated with such a project. 

You have no idea how things work huh?


----------



## OptimostPrime (Feb 2, 2014)

I thaught the first one was funny. The coffee shop thing was bad, and I would never leave Canada. I wish I was 20 something.


----------



## charface (Feb 2, 2014)

Testing will just ruin your day.
Well I thought I was high but according to dx I'm highly delusional. 

Stupid box said my dank was shit.
Must be broken
Immediately!


----------



## OptimostPrime (Feb 2, 2014)

I just want everyone to admit that if this device does what the marketing video shows then its a great idea. You guys will end up buying it at much higher prices. The rest will be up to faith and matter of opinion.


----------



## charface (Feb 2, 2014)

Great idea but knowing me I will wait until the tech is commonplace and cheap


----------



## MidwesternGro (Feb 3, 2014)

All the people defending this have a January 2014 join date and it is only three days into January. Nothing fishy there!


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Feb 3, 2014)

OptimostPrime said:


> If I was rrouse I would be on here talking too. He probably has a lot of time and cash into this. The way you guys blindly bashing the idea, which I really believe will become something huge, just makes me wonder if you can see the big picture. If it works the way the video states, everybody and their dog would want one. From police detectives to organic/health freaks, this thing would be amazing.


Ahhh, but you ARE Rouse.



MidwesternGro said:


> All the people defending this have a January 2014 join date and it is only three days into January. Nothing fishy there!


I agree with you, but It's February now, bro. Lmao I want whatever strain you have.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

If it does what it says it does, which it won't as it doesn't exist.


----------



## MidwesternGro (Feb 3, 2014)

Dunbar Santiago said:


> Ahhh, but you ARE Rouse.
> 
> 
> I agree with you, but It's February now, bro. Lmao I want whatever strain you have.


LOL! G13 Pineapple Express and Cum Laude. It really angers me when people try to swindle others out of their hard earned cash. I reported them to the FTC and I hope others do so that they get investigated.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

I've already reported then as well to that site which runs the crowd sourcing. I've got other plans if they choose to keep it up. 

They don't even have a legal entity for this "amazing game changing, replace verbs, mythical device that shits rainbows". Yea real professional, and if you are still convinced it's real, you have to be a fool upon reading this thread.


----------



## althor (Feb 3, 2014)

OptimostPrime said:


> I just want everyone to admit that if this device does what the marketing video shows then its a great idea. You guys will end up buying it at much higher prices. The rest will be up to faith and matter of opinion.



You must not have read the thread. Every single person said that they would love to have this. I would also love to have a time-machine. Can I put a 200 dollar deposit down on it and expect it by the end of the year?

A time-machine is well worth 400 bucks, heck I would even be willing to pay a little bit more if it works properly!


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 3, 2014)

OptimostPrime said:


> I just want everyone to admit that if this device does what the marketing video shows then its a great idea. You guys will end up buying it at much higher prices. The rest will be up to faith and matter of opinion.


Every single person in this thread has said just that. 

You can want the product to be real, but still be skeptical.

I have been waiting for a George Jetsen car all my fucking life bro, seriously, some shit that turns into a suitcase and you can fit your whole family in that shit AND a giant ass space dog? Fuck dude. Come on though, that shit ain't happening. Minivans are fucking Huge, and they aren't going to make one into a fucking briefcase.

[video=youtube;FyinD6ZDqeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyinD6ZDqeg[/video]


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

I find it so amusing the astroturf taking place by the minions if the Cdx scam company promoting the non existent MyDx


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2014)

i feel optimuspost is definately richie ruse


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

They joined at the same time, I just find it so laughable that they want to be a verb. lol. ya have to have a product first. 

MyDx is a scam, someone's looking for easy stoner money.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2014)

its def gonna be a verb... dude you gave money to those scamartists?! you gonna get mydx'ed again!!!



i turn peoples names into verbs daily, they fucked up bringing that shit up round me!


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> its def gonna be a verb... dude you gave money to those scamartists?! you gonna get mydx'ed again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i turn peoples names into verbs daily, they fucked up bringing that shit up round me!


Ah ahahahahaha yes! it will be a verb? for being scammed. lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2014)

LOLLLLLLL ahahaha SCAMMERS BEWARE


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

I must say I'm thrilled Google had indexed this thread to bring awareness to this scam. Hopefully people will be aware of this thread and not be gullible.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2014)

im begging for any of these guys to prove me WRONGGGGGG...please!!!


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

That's all I've been asking from the scammers at cdx mydx. they can't answer basic fucking questions


----------



## trontreez (Feb 3, 2014)

This shit just gets better and better. CDx life MyDx has just updated their funding goals.

Goal 1: Market Validation 
100 devices (50% off)
$19,900
Goal 2: Cost reduction
1000 devices (25% off)
$199,000
Goal 3:Critical mass
10,000+ devices (10% off)
$1,990,000

So it seems if we don't all hop on board now we are going to end up paying more in the long run. Quick everyone scoop one up at this bargain price before they all sell out. hahahahahahhahahah imma take ten and sell them on ebay for 10x the purchase amount while you suckaz are sleeping on it.

But seriously how are these guys even allowed to do this. I mean completely fund a project through pre-orders that surely gonna collapse and leave a lot of people out of pocket.

They even took Ricky Rouse off the Mydx team page. I mean I thought this guy was the marketing man but you see him in a lab coat in the video talking about the product like he some kinda a science development guy but then it's clear from what he says he doesn't know shit about electronics.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2014)

i took 5 years of electronics in high school(lol) and he def doesnt know shit about electronics...


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

Fucking scammers. The best part of this whole thing is the Internet doesn't forget. His name Rouse will always be associated with some one pulling a scam. Hopefully future "business people" take note.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 3, 2014)

trontreez said:


> This shit just gets better and better. CDx life MyDx has just updated their funding goals.
> 
> Goal 1: Market Validation
> 100 devices (50% off)
> ...


I imagine Rouse was fired immediately. The guy's obviously a fuckin joke the way he behaves while representing a company and a product, people who pollen chuck got better PR. The guys worse the Swerve FFS.

That's not how crowd funding is supposed to work. You get the initial investment you don't keep fucking asking for money. This is a terribly thought out campaign these guys are trying to put together.

_*ESPECIALLY CONSIDERING*_ They can't even guarantee the first people will get the devices, there own man has said as much.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

LOL they can't even explain how it works! A fucking joke!


----------



## CannaHelpYou (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm new to this site. So far, I'm not impressed that the site won't let me set up profile pics and create an album. I joined because I thought this was a community of growers not haters. TonightYou, the way you represent yourself, I doubt your motivated by concern for your fellow man. In fact you have probably done more PR for this company than their RRouse has. In this day and age negative comments are just as productive as positive comments on the internet. Maybe if you didn't sound like a bully you could get your message across. As far as people losing their money, I don't know about anyone else on this site, but if you are a productive, solvent person (which you must be to have so much free time to "research" a random company that you are protecting the public from) a few hundred dollars should not be life changing to invest, risk or possibly lose. I am a MMJ patient, I have managed a dispensary and I am a cultivator. At our dispensary we spent anywhere from $20,000 to $50,000 a year on strain testing. We accidentally sent two of the same sample to our site that charged us $60/per 1.5g sample. The results were completely different. We frequently had mold in our product that was found less than 48 hours of procuring it. The mold was obviously there when we bought it we just couldn't see the colonies yet. If this product does work it would save everyone that gets testing done, thousands of dollars. Patients with compromised immune systems cannot inhale fungus without the possibility of severe ramifications. Because of your rants I also looked up more of their information and I'm confused on how you surmised the ship date. I saw 4/20/14 for the canna device. I'm sure I'm not the only person that can relate to that date. Maybe you should be working for an investment firm doing due diligence since it seems to be your passion. Anytime you purchase something you are at risk of being "taken", but I don't think it is fair to smear a entity for trying to produce something. As far as the BBB. Not everyone is listed with the BBB. More often than not, a BBB rating is negative, since most people never get around to rating a business unless they are unhappy. I'm just guessing you would be one of those people. As far as funding: they are introducing a Canna app or device, whatever they are referring it as. Doesn't it stand to reason that normal channels would be difficult since the use of marijuana is not considered legal by the federal government? Most banks or loan companies will not touch any kind of marijuana based company, project or device. If anything TonightYou, you have inspired me to purchase a device whether I decide to pre order or wait until they come out. I feel bad for others who can't afford a small risk. I applaud your ability to delve into something so intensely, I can't imagine how much time you spent to buy a phone. I think a smartphone is around $400 isn't it and then you pay a monthly fee and sometimes you can't get a signal, and every once in awhile they crash. I don't think Apple releases their specs, a schematic or shows you how they are manufactured, especially before they are launched. When I bought my smartphone I didn't research the company, check their funding, contact the officers of the company, check to see how old the developers looked or feel the need to spend my precious time complaining whenever something didn't work on it or run a smear campaign. I have too many other ways to spend my time. As a cultivator, I rather have good vibes for my plants. I guess the bottom line is: If A few hundred dollars is going to ruin your life if you lose it, stay away from ANYTHING that costs that much. For people that have money in their pocket, I think they can decide how to spend, invest or smoke their money without any help from someone on a weed grower site. Now I'm going to go share the MyDx link with my friends that can afford to skip a weekend in Vegas to check out a possible way to save money on testing and if it doesn't work we will all laugh about it later. By all means don't buy their product, you would probably be a customer service nightmare for them. Feel free to malign my integrity with your juvenile rants, meanwhile, I will go tend my crop.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice another member from the scam cdx crew has just stopped by.

Irks ya a bit that others may hace woken up to your scam, vapor ware. You'd have to be a fool if you think this would replace the testing you do at "your dispensery". Nice marketing touch! A astroturf at its finest.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 4, 2014)

> *Feel free to malign my integrity with your juvenile rants, meanwhile, I will go tend my crop. *


there was no need to even replay tonight, this guy says something like that while incapable of creating new paragraphs he isn't worth the time 

He can go push his moldy dispensary weed on idiots.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 4, 2014)

TBH I couldn't bother with that fictional wall of text. It reeked of bullshit immediately


----------



## DustyNugs (Feb 4, 2014)

I've been avoiding this thread because of the shitstorm but just have to comment on the wall of text.

So your dispensary spends $20,000-$50,000 on testing, yet someone's about to hand you a device that costs $400 and can achieve similar results? I'm not trying to insult you, but this just doesn't make sense.

I need to do more research of my own, but I don't believe these devices will be able to do what they're claiming in the time frame they've given, that's all. Still wish someone makes this happen and YES I'll gladly pay $400 for one.


----------



## dopeydog (Feb 4, 2014)

could somebody explain to me what "vapor wear" is that people keep talking about? I'm kinda new to some of the lingo here.
thanks


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 4, 2014)

vapor ware is a term usually referring to an awesome idea in technology that doesn't come to fruition. Generally due to incompetence, lack of technology in its current form, and in the investment world a term used towards a product that throwing money at will never actually exist.


----------



## dopeydog (Feb 4, 2014)

ok thanks for the definition. I was confused thinking it had something to do with vaporizers, duh. one of those days


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 4, 2014)

Nah, it's a tech term. Sorry I should have described it when I mentioned it. 

Cdx=scam. Mydx=vaporware


----------



## dopeydog (Feb 4, 2014)

it does seem rather like it is. thats lot of trouble to go through to make a few bucks if it is a scam. seems like with a product like that somebody would be happy to pony up the cash to get them up and running? 20k may be a lot to me but to some it's pocket change.

I hope I'm wrong, I like to believe in people.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 4, 2014)

Actually it's a pretty easy scam. Slick marketing, a metal polished box and a website probably took a bit over a weeks worth and less than a grand. 

Put on crowd sourcing, after fees, walk away with $18 k or more.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 4, 2014)

I believe in people too, but my gullible days are over. I look at most things involving finance very critically. Plus tech is a hobby of mine


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 4, 2014)

that wall of text is pure pony shit!


----------



## dopeydog (Feb 4, 2014)

it's still to much work, for myself anyhow. they have their faces on there and if there are a few of them that money will be nothing split. peanuts. 3-4 guys working an honest job would make more in a week. jus doesn't make much sence (spl?). 

much easier to get the money by more honest means and not have to look over your shoulder. also I would feel pretty shitty about 
myself.

and yea i don't like throwing money away either. not these days


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 4, 2014)

The thing is they didn't anticipate being called out. what would happen is the scam would come to light after a year and at that point they will claim some delay, and excuse. Besides they aren't a legal entity and using that crowd sourcing platform relieves them of any liability so you would be shit outta luck and they would have moved on.

Basically this is how these scams work.


----------



## dopeydog (Feb 4, 2014)

maybe they do it with other products? I looked at that website it also seems like it may be thrown together quick. just not much there.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 4, 2014)

so this is a scam they could pull off with no legal course?


----------



## dopeydog (Feb 4, 2014)

yea I think you guys are right. they must not think that a bunch of potheads are going to 1- try to get their money back by legal methods 2- wouldn't be taken to seriously if they did


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2014)

yes they are asking for donations. not investors. its legal that way.


----------



## dopeydog (Feb 4, 2014)

I hadn't thought of that. sounds about right


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 4, 2014)

^ this exactly. why do you think, if this is such a groundbreaking item that we they wouldn't pursue bigger pockets? 

Plus not to down grade are group, but we have a lot to learn about legal businesses and how to evaluate them


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2014)

when you go to church you donate money. no refunds when you donate. you cant sue and they will never give it back when they ask for donations. hey i want donations to help me fly to mars and back. even if i never fly to mars or never try you can never get money back ever unless i decide i want to.
love and peace


----------



## dopeydog (Feb 4, 2014)

oh of course. it didn't sound right to me when I first read this thread yesterday. I was thinking why make the first sensors or probes whatever for ganja first? and not something that would benefit people diferantly like they had said food testing or water. there would be money in that for certain.

it's not downgrading I don't know much about that sort of thing I am wary of things like this by nature though


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 4, 2014)

Plus they have double speak. "this isn't meant to break laws..." yet "TEST CANNABIS! "


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 4, 2014)

dopeydog said:


> oh of course. it didn't sound right to me when I first read this thread yesterday. I was thinking why make the first sensors or probes whatever for ganja first? and not something that would benefit people diferantly like they had said food testing or water. there would be money in that for certain.
> 
> it's not downgrading I don't know much about that sort of thing I am wary of things like this by nature though


none of us come with this type of knowledge, it's acquired and if you aren't familiar with it just like I have no idea how to fly a plane, it seems foreign. Yet we can always better ourselves by trying to further understand the world around us.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 4, 2014)

damn, asking for donations! just keeps getting slimier n slimier in here, good thing i know how to roll with slimy weazels...


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 4, 2014)

Sunlight is the best disinfectant and this thread does just that


----------



## Johnxnyg (Feb 4, 2014)

I like how in FAQs... Under refunds... It says to check indiegogo's TOS.... "We give no refunds" lol I really hope our community is a little smarter than this


----------



## OptimostPrime (Feb 4, 2014)

Where can I rent this time machine so I can go 1 year in the future to watch pecimists struggle to breath with their feet in their mouthes. 
Serious question for TonightYou:I am very impressed with your abundant care for the common consumer like me. Can you help me do some purchases in the future? I need to buy a cheap tablet for the baby boy. Any ideas?


----------



## trontreez (Feb 4, 2014)

OptimostPrime said:


> Where can I rent this time machine so I can go 1 year in the future to watch pecimists struggle to breath with their feet in their mouthes.
> Serious question for TonightYou:I am very impressed with your abundant care for the common consumer like me. Can you help me do some purchases in the future? I need to buy a cheap tablet for the baby boy. Any ideas?


Don't worry my time machine crowd funding page will be up on Indiegogo soon. For $200 you get a place in the queue to use the time machine once built for just one hour. However if I never build the time machine due to factors outside my control such as: my own personal incompetence, lack of technical expertise, misappropriation of investor funding, lavish promotional parties costing thousands of dollars and the laws physics I get to keep your money.

Sounds fair to me. How about you ?


----------



## OptimostPrime (Feb 4, 2014)

Sounds like "unicorns shitting rainbows" (C TonightYou 2014). But I would send you $200 for something that is possible and very likely the next thing.


----------



## Johnxnyg (Feb 4, 2014)

OptimostPrime said:


> Sounds like "unicorns shitting rainbows" (C TonightYou 2014). But I would send you $200 for something that is possible and very likely the next thing.


You have 19 posts since joining, very recently.... All posts in this thread. How simple minded do you take us for?


----------



## OptimostPrime (Feb 4, 2014)

I really dont care what is said of me. People have called me an idiot and simpleminded on this thread. I dont care, time will solve all. If you're interested in donating money to a new idea, I'm sure you would have at least googled something about it. In doing that, I found some good questions and some not so good opinions here on this thread and site. I joined to say yes, there are people (is 1 at least) that are optimistic and believe. If my $ goes to waste on one of the best ideas I've heard in years, then yes I've lost. BUT, I'm sure that there is a company or people out there with the knowhow and funds that will see my wasted $ as proof that there is a want and maybe a need for such a product and make it happen. The difference between me and all of you is even though we have all agreed that this product would be amazing, I have put my $ where my mouth is. 
I'm getting tired of the personal attacks on this site and will be quitting soon. Some of you argue and debate with reason and fact, but sadly, most of the comments I've seen are just plain bashing and ranting. 
Sorry for the essay.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 4, 2014)

Johnxnyg said:


> I like how in FAQs... Under refunds... It says to check indiegogo's TOS.... "We give no refunds" lol I really hope our community is a little smarter than this


Exactly, they want to make sure the fine print says basically you voluntarily gave money for hopes and dreams, neither happens as this doesn't come to fruition, particularly doing what the stated purpose is.



OptimostPrime said:


> Where can I rent this time machine so I can go 1 year in the future to watch pecimists struggle to breath with their feet in their mouthes.
> Serious question for TonightYou:I am very impressed with your abundant care for the common consumer like me. Can you help me do some purchases in the future? I need to buy a cheap tablet for the baby boy. Any ideas?


First off, its pessimist, not whatever the hell lazy spelling that is. Its like ya didn't even try. Plus, whats up with the whole feet in mouths thing? Kinda weird fetish to be bringing up consistently.

To a serious point, not that this scam isn't serious, but regarding the tablet. I'm a fan of the Asus 7" tablet, or the Kindle Fire HD. Both of those have value, and I'm an android guy. I find 10" tablets to be a bit more cumbersome, where as the 7" tablets tend to feel more comfortable during extended periods of time. I don't own a tablet but I purchase tablets for the company I work for. Not a fan of Apple to be honest. So those are my two cents regarding tablets. 




OptimostPrime said:


> I really dont care what is said of me. People have called me an idiot and simpleminded on this thread. I dont care, time will solve all. If you're interested in donating money to a new idea, I'm sure you would have at least googled something about it. In doing that, I found some good questions and some not so good opinions here on this thread and site. I joined to say yes, there are people (is 1 at least) that are optimistic and believe. If my $ goes to waste on one of the best ideas I've heard in years, then yes I've lost. BUT, I'm sure that there is a company or people out there with the knowhow and funds that will see my wasted $ as proof that there is a want and maybe a need for such a product and make it happen. The difference between me and all of you is even though we have all agreed that this product would be amazing, I have put my $ where my mouth is.
> I'm getting tired of the personal attacks on this site and will be quitting soon. Some of you argue and debate with reason and fact, but sadly, most of the comments I've seen are just plain bashing and ranting.
> Sorry for the essay.


No you put your money to someones' car payment, or you are part of the project hoping to get your car note covered


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2014)

wow for this too stil be going on really. im at a loss of words. its a fing scam they said donate. really all when they say donate that means your money will never come back regardless. so what is too discuss? nothing you lost your money when they said donate. yes it says donate. so you got fucked. your money is now in the hands of a fool who took your money and is laughing at you. well dont cry or worry karma will get him in the end so bite your bullet and say wow i got took. we all get took at some point in life none of use is bullet proof. live and learn and suck it up. you got took as soon as you see donate know this if you give you got taken. period. no need to talk about it no need to cry about it say goodbye money and know you got took. sorry its real and you got took. we all do in diff ways this was your way. 
peace and love all


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 4, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> wow for this too stil be going on really. im at a loss of words. its a fing scam they said donate. really all when they say donate that means your money will never come back regardless. so what is too discuss? nothing you lost your money when they said donate. yes it says donate. so you got fucked. your money is now in the hands of a fool who took your money and is laughing at you. well dont cry or worry karma will get him in the end so bite your bullet and say wow i got took. we all get took at some point in life none of use is bullet proof. live and learn and suck it up. you got took as soon as you see donate know this if you give you got taken. period. no need to talk about it no need to cry about it say goodbye money and know you got took. sorry its real and you got took. we all do in diff ways this was your way.
> peace and love all


Because the more this thread gets posts, the higher it ranks in google. Furthermore interested parties can go over this thread, see the pathetic responses, and frankly important ignored questions by this CDx scam. Plus some good people have gotten taken on this pipe dream. Nothing makes me more irritated than scammers and people taking advantage of others. People taking the easy way out to pull one over on others, while many people bust ass for an "honest" living.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 4, 2014)

if you dont care about giving money to people with good ideas, hook me up as i have plenty of plausible but ultimately impossibe at this time ideas(including handheld gc/ms lol) need my paypal, make sure to click donation!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 5, 2014)

oh okay, yes that is why i said it like that. yes i hate those who scam others. hope you keep going then and keep making sure all dont loose any money. you are a great person Tonightyou. im gonna give you rep for watching out for your riu family.
love and peace


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 5, 2014)

I can be a great person, sometimes I'm a bit thick headed and can be a dick. Thanks for the compliment, just trying to help out where I can.


----------



## charface (Feb 5, 2014)

Wanna buy a duck???


----------



## kona gold (Feb 6, 2014)

brek said:


> It was a joke. On you. "Meat" and "meet" are homonyms. They SOUND the same when you say them. However, when you spell them in different ways they mean different things. "Meat" is something fleshy that can be consumed for protein. Not a big deal. I would just assume someone with the intelligence to deliver said product (or in any way be a part of its manufacture) would know that. Or not. Whatever.
> 
> As others have said; I HOPE THIS COMES TO FRUITION. I would buy one. But you are not helping the cause on here. Just proving our point.
> 
> Some of us have been in this "industry" YEARS AND YEARS before it was cool, quasi-legal and mainstream. We've put our lives on the line for what we know is right. I don't blame Mr. Ganja (Tonight You would be more accurate?) for telling you what's up. IMO it's criminal what you are doing. I wouldn't lose sleep over 200 bucks either. It's just the principle.



Just a shout out to you Brek, and all my fellow brethren that were growing before prop 215 came to exsistance!!!!!!
By our blood sweat, and many tears(mainly from being ripped), to this now casual arrogant scene nowadays! Don't need anymore people to come and take more of the pie for themselves.
And if it does all these other tests as well....then you should be able to find legit investors, since it would be usefull in many applications!


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 6, 2014)

kona gold said:


> Just a shout out to you Brek, and all my fellow brethren that were growing before prop 215 came to exsistance!!!!!!
> By our blood sweat, and many tears(mainly from being ripped), to this now casual arrogant scene nowadays! Don't need anymore people to come and take more of the pie for themselves.
> And if it does all these other tests as well....then you should be able to find legit investors, since it would be usefull in many applications!


This is true. Seems since cannabis is becoming legalized, more scammers are coming out of the wood work. Fuck the scammers at Cdx!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 6, 2014)

whered that cool video with richy ruse go?


----------



## Johnxnyg (Feb 6, 2014)

Man there up to $16,000! Kick starter websites are such a great tool, companies like this are going to be the downfall of them. I wonder if they would hire me for my photo shop skills! There mock up of the GUI on the iPhone is so terrible! They literally pasted a fake GUI over another iPhone 5 screen image. I hope there are repercussions for them taking all these "donations"


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 6, 2014)

Yep that's the sad thing. Scams are inevitable which will lead to regulations, which to be honest, that industry needs. Poor suckers will be sad come "delivery date"


----------



## MidwesternGro (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm surprised that they were stupid enough to use Apple's intellectual property for their scam "product."


----------



## trontreez (Jan 10, 2015)

Call me stupid but I'm starting to think these guys may actually be making significant progress with the My Dx.

http://us3.campaign-archive1.com/?u=ac8d506527d75958a177ab8ca&id=87610fb7fa

Have any "early adopters" here received any beta units yet or know of anyone who has one? Very interested to get my hands on one


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 10, 2015)

trontreez said:


> Call me stupid but I'm starting to think these guys may actually be making significant progress with the My Dx.
> 
> http://us3.campaign-archive1.com/?u=ac8d506527d75958a177ab8ca&id=87610fb7fa
> 
> Have any "early adopters" here received any beta units yet or know of anyone who has one? Very interested to get my hands on one


No need to insult you. Nonetheless these guys are scammers. Over promise and not delivered. 

Just as I called it.


----------



## trontreez (Jan 10, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> No need to insult you.


Why thank-you


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 10, 2015)

trontreez said:


> Why thank-you


Trust me, if this was real, I'd be all over it. But these guys couldn't answer basic questions, weren't a legal entity, held no patents, and scammed people off a site for a measly $20k. In real R and D, their is no reason if this was real to have to "fundraise" also known as ripping people off for such a small amount.


----------



## yodabuds (Jan 10, 2015)

Too boot they Are such scammers... If you call their "office" they have an answering service that picks up and than they patch you over to someone, once the call you could tell the person was on a cell and sounded like they were driving...
This product is just sounds to good to be true, if they can deliver ill be one of the first to obtain one of these... But for now just seems like a pipe dream and glad I didn't fall for their Scam and fork my hard earned money over... Smh these guys really get under my skin with their unfufilled promises


----------



## Springs 44 (Mar 4, 2015)

Just received my 2 units. (No.s 63 and 82 according to the shipping label)

Will update in a few days. I plan on doing some testing of strains I have had tested in Colorado State approved labs. (tests were a while ago, so it is not a perfect test.....but, it will be the exact same strain, so should be pretty close)

When I talked with them, they said they are currently expecting to be within a margin of error of 20% vs. lab testing. With a goal to get to a margin of error of 5%.

@Twitch. will be a part of the testing.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2015)

^TY's head is gonna explode if this gadget works^ lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2015)

Springs 44 said:


> Just received my 2 units. (No.s 63 and 82 according to the shipping label)
> 
> Will update in a few days. I plan on doing some testing of strains I have had tested in Colorado State approved labs. (tests were a while ago, so it is not a perfect test.....but, it will be the exact same strain, so should be pretty close)
> 
> When I talked with them, they said they are currently expecting to be within a margin of error of 20% vs. lab testing. With a goal to get to a margin of error of 5%.


Should make a little video of the machine in action. Your theoretical wallet will be flooded with them internet moneys! 

Would love to see it.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 4, 2015)

Got mine too...



TonightYou said:


> I can tell you the odds, 1:10000 of it being real. one threw their money away


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> ^TY's head is gonna explode if this gadget works^ lol


I love ya TY... but I'm hoping for a head explosion. What can I say, Scanners was a great series of films.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

homie tony(toad) has one on FB. was happy with it testing this n that, then tested his air(dryrun maybe?) and homies air is 20% thc...LOL sorry tony, but thats funny! ill burn one down for u homie...


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> homie tony(toad) has one on FB. was happy with it testing this n that, then tested his air(dryrun maybe?) and homies air is 20% thc...LOL sorry tony, but thats funny! ill burn one down for u homie...


Another guy tried this test too after hearing this... Seems like the air was contaminated, he took it to another room where he wasn't smoking and got a true zero reading...


----------



## Twitch (Mar 4, 2015)

Springs 44 said:


> Just received my 2 units. (No.s 63 and 82 according to the shipping label)
> 
> Will update in a few days. I plan on doing some testing of strains I have had tested in Colorado State approved labs. (tests were a while ago, so it is not a perfect test.....but, it will be the exact same strain, so should be pretty close)
> 
> ...



Yes sir.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 4, 2015)

They even include a European plug, we will be putting it through the ringer on Friday I believe is the date we came up with.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

ill tell tony to try it outside or something lol


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 4, 2015)

Jesus if things actually works I will end up getting one... Can not wait to see peoples results with this..... Does it measure cbd THC and thca and thcv? Still don't believe this is real....


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 4, 2015)

You guys got it set up yet....?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 5, 2015)

I want to know if it works so I can get my bib and utensils ready.

What GG had to say is hilarious 20% air!?!? I'm moving in with that guy he's smokin good! 

Come on guys get a vidyar up or I'mma have to search the dreaded utubs.


----------



## texasjack (Mar 5, 2015)

if this works some posters are going to be pretty embarrassed. It's one thing to be wrong it's another to be loud wrong.


----------



## althor (Mar 5, 2015)

texasjack said:


> if this works some posters are going to be pretty embarrassed. It's one thing to be wrong it's another to be loud wrong.


 I would say the labs that have spent 100's of thousands of dollars for equipment for their labs should be the those who are embarrassed the most. Who would have known a few months later they could have gotten the same equipment for 25.99 portable? I am still waiting for PLENTY of confirmation. Showing numbers and being accurate are entirely two different things.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 5, 2015)

texasjack said:


> if this works some posters are going to be pretty embarrassed. It's one thing to be wrong it's another to be loud wrong.


Still haven't seen one thing that proves it works  People have units no one has proven it works yet. Would take a few minutes to load a couple samples and take a video, everyone's phone's have acceptable cameras now. 

Pretty much everyone in this thread said that if they worked they'd buy one. 

I'd rather have doubt and be proven wrong then to believe everything I see on the internet, this still sounds too good to be true.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 5, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Still haven't seen one thing that proves it works  People have units no one has proven it works yet. Would take a few minutes to load a couple samples and take a video, everyone's phone's have acceptable cameras now.
> 
> Pretty much everyone in this thread said that if they worked they'd buy one.
> 
> I'd rather have doubt and be proven wrong then to believe everything I see on the internet, this still sounds too good to be true.


Remember I called this! I knew they didn't have shit as far as a product went. This was a money grab, pure and simple. Nothing but vaporware.

If anyone who was interested in something like this, as was I, did the due diligence to research actual working products, one would find many concerning issues.
1. Models that are "Portable" haven't had the accuracy of a lab
2. This type of product would be revolutionary, not just for cannabis yet that seems to be the marketing point. I wonder why? Perhaps it's because stoners are a gullible group to pitch something any of us would actually have.
3. Their "team" has no experience that would make me confident they could even pull this off.
4. No patents
5. Not even setup as a legit company.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> ^TY's head is gonna explode if this gadget works^ lol


Dollars to donuts it isn't accurate. What's the point if it isn't accurate and comprehensive?

If I'm wrong, then I'm wrong and will admit such. I've got not issues of saying I was wrong. I've been wrong in the past, I'll be wrong about something in the future. The goal is to learn, not dig my heels in.

If anyone has a post of a video review, I'd be happy to watch it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 5, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Still haven't seen one thing that proves it works  People have units no one has proven it works yet. Would take a few minutes to load a couple samples and take a video, everyone's phone's have acceptable cameras now.
> 
> Pretty much everyone in this thread said that if they worked they'd buy one.
> 
> I'd rather have doubt and be proven wrong then to believe everything I see on the internet, this still sounds too good to be true.


Good post. I feel the same way about new strains. I'd rather sit on the sidelines for a bit and see the reviews first before jumping in.




TonightYou said:


> Remember I called this!


I don't think anyone will forget your position on this. lol




TonightYou said:


> Dollars to donuts it isn't accurate. What's the point if it isn't accurate and comprehensive?
> 
> If I'm wrong, then I'm wrong and will admit such. I've got not issues of saying I was wrong. I've been wrong in the past, I'll be wrong about something in the future. The goal is to learn, not dig my heels in.
> 
> If anyone has a post of a video review, I'd be happy to watch it.


If I were a betting man I wouldn't bet against you on this one TY. I *hope* it works as advertised, but I won't be sold until I see some data that is backed up by lab tests from the same samples. Even if it's close (<10% margin of error) I would consider this a useful tool.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 5, 2015)

Devils advocate...How many here have had their flowers tested at multiple labs for acuracy? Just curious if you take their word on it too. I've seen the same flowers have wildly diffrent numbers.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 5, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Remember I called this! I knew they didn't have shit as far as a product went. This was a money grab, pure and simple. Nothing but vaporware.
> 
> If anyone who was interested in something like this, as was I, did the due diligence to research actual working products, one would find many concerning issues.
> 1. Models that are "Portable" haven't had the accuracy of a lab
> ...


Agreed, when I checked them out a few months back it was still vapourware (still is imo) and their web site could have been built by my 6 year old grandson. Give us references, put them in the hands of some growers, compare the unit results against lab results, post all of that data so we can pick it apart, then I might consider forking out a few hundred bucks. Until then call me what you will but I'm skeptical...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 5, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> Devils advocate...How many here have had their flowers tested at multiple labs for acuracy? Just curious if you take their word on it too. I've seen the same flowers have wildly diffrent numbers.


That's a fair point.... and no I haven't


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 5, 2015)

instead of answering tonys questions, theyre just refunding his money and stated" this machine wont fit his needs." wtf!

this machine wont give you a test result, it compares your sample against their database i guess...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 5, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> instead of answering tonys questions, theyre just refunding his money and stated" this machine wont fit his needs." wtf!
> 
> this machine wont give you a test result, it compares your sample against their database i guess...


No shit? I wonder if that's the same deal as QuntaCann? It uses "near infrared spectrophotometry". I took a sample to a place in Ann Arbor and they had me test results in about 90 seconds. When I asked the guy how that's possible he told me basically what you mentioned above. It just compares your sample to the same strain in their database.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 5, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> instead of answering tonys questions, theyre just refunding his money and stated" this machine wont fit his needs." wtf!
> 
> this machine wont give you a test result, it compares your sample against their database i guess...


That's exactly what I thought they do. 

I fucking hate scammers.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> No shit? I wonder if that's the same deal as QuntaCann? It uses "near infrared spectrophotometry". I took a sample to a place in Ann Arbor and they had me test results in about 90 seconds. When I asked the guy how that's possible he told me basically what you mentioned above. It just compares your sample to the same strain in their database.


THAT'S NOT TESTING!!!!!


----------



## althor (Mar 5, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> instead of answering tonys questions, theyre just refunding his money and stated" this machine wont fit his needs." wtf!
> 
> this machine wont give you a test result, it compares your sample against their database i guess...


 I think this pretty much puts this new portable bud "testing" technology to rest.

You have bubblegum, ok our database says bubblegum is 12% thc....


----------



## Twitch (Mar 5, 2015)

We are going to sit down and play with it tomorrow, It is not in my hot little hands at this moment. I do not think they are 25.99 each...

I hope it is not like a pokedex, That is what the youtube video reminded me of...

When I was looking the thing over it appears to be more then just comparing what you say you have and what the "database" says but wont know until I get to play with it tomorrow.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 5, 2015)

althor said:


> I would say the labs that have spent 100's of thousands of dollars for equipment for their labs should be the those who are embarrassed the most. Who would have known a few months later they could have gotten the same equipment for 25.99 portable? I am still waiting for PLENTY of confirmation. Showing numbers and being accurate are entirely two different things.


They were saying it's within 20% of lab work. That's not very good. However, that's good enough for me to be useful for my purposes. I'd like to know when I have certain cannabinoids at higher levels. You know, assuming it even works. They're also a few hundred, but still.


----------



## althor (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah, my "25.99" is hyperbole, just pointing out the vast difference between the expense of the equipment labs are using compared to this portable. I also dont know 100's of thousands in the labs, once again just hyperbole pointing out the differences.


----------



## trontreez (Mar 6, 2015)

What cannabinoids and terpenes does the My Dx canna sensor purport to analyse ? Can someone please post a youtube video of sample insertion to end result.
Ty


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2015)

trontreez said:


> What cannabinoids and terpenes does the My Dx canna sensor purport to analyse ? Can someone please post a youtube video of sample insertion to end result.
> Ty


it doesn't test anything, that's the point.


----------



## trontreez (Mar 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> it doesn't test anything, that's the point.


Wah. It's gotta do something lol. Can someone please crack open their unit then so we can see the technology inside ?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2015)

trontreez said:


> Wah. It's gotta do something lol. Can someone please crack open their unit then so we can see the technology inside ?


*This is taken from another site regarding the Steephill Quantacanna machines.*


> Thanks for your interest in our QuantaCann technology. QuantaCann provides precise and accurate gas and liquid chromatography modeled results using a NIR Spectrophotometer and* cloud based calibration set. *The principal of analysis is molecular vibrational spectroscopy. Organic molecules have unique absorbances when irritated with light. Light is absorbed by the bond structure of the particular organic molecules; this is due to the resonation at particular wavelengths. The sample pattern of reflected light identifies the constituents. The intensity of reflected light positively correlates to concentrations of the constituents, in this case being major cannabinoids and moisture content. Our instrument records a unique spectral analysis of the absorbance of near infrared light on the samples it scans and calculates the value of THC and CBD in the GC model and THCA and THC in the HPLC model by accessing a living calibration via a network connection. Our technology is non-toxic, non-destructive (the sample is ground but safe for consumption) and nearly instant at 90 seconds. Welcome to the new frontier.



By the sounds of it the CDx is a handheld version of a similar type machine. If you can read past all the bullshit pseudo science speak they shine a fancy light at the sample, the sample absorbs light a certain way and it tries to find that in it's database and reports the results from the database rather then the sample. That's my understanding if I am wrong someone can correct me I am sure.


> to answer your question regarding precision: The QuantaCann is inherently more precise than a Liquid or in this case a Gas Chromatograph for several reasons. To start with the sample preparation is far simpler. The sample is simply ground up, put in a cup and then scanned with light. In a GC the ground sample is weighed, extracted into a solvent, pipetted, transferred and finally injected into a heated column. All these preparatory steps are sources of variation which degrade precision.
> Additionally, since the QuantaCann is spectrophotometer with only one moving part, several instrumental sources of variation are eliminated. These include oven temperature regulation, injector repeatability and column deterioration/contamination. A different but parallel set of error sources accompany the use of a liquid chromatograph.


That second bit is laughable, because it's not an actual test for potency it's more accurate .... but it compares to the "less accurate" type of testing that they have recorded in their database. So wait a minute.... IF GC is not accurate or has all these failing points why would they have a database full of GC data that they then relay to the customer... I'm so fucking confused right now. *THIS IS REGARDING THE QUANTACANNA machine*. It's more accurate because there is less science and more guess work, I guess.

If I was looking for a portable testing I'd look into the guys making the little vials that change colour, I forget what they are called right now. But they can't be nearly as expensive and they actually test your sample rather then giving you test results from some guys sample in California. They have a THC and CBD test, no idea how accurate they are there are people testing them now I think. I would have more faith in that product. (http://www.hightimes.com/read/high-buy-cbscientific-personal-analytics-thc-and-cbd-test-kit) found em.

I want to see a moldy sample loaded and see if it can at least do that.


----------



## trontreez (Mar 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> *This is taken from another site regarding the Steephill Quantacanna machines.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Dx purports to use alternate technology - the electronic nose. The sample is vaporized and sensors are triggered according to the cannabinoids/terpenes present in the sample and a strain profile can be generated. Yes their sensors must be intially calibrated against something else initially ie GC results, but it seems really illogical and fraudulent to go back to a preset database to calculate each subsequent result after the initial calibration. I'm not saying the My Dx actually works (or does what it says) but that's how it was advertised and the core technology is out there so I'd like to see with my own eyes what it actually does. I've been following this project quite carefully and am familiar with other test methods available like TLC (thin layer chromatography), spectrophotometry, immuno-assays and of course HPLC and GC.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2015)

trontreez said:


> My Dx purports to use alternate technology - the electronic nose. The sample is vaporized and sensors are triggered according to the cannabinoids/terpenes present in the sample and a strain profile can be generated. Yes their sensors must be intially calibrated against something else initially ie GC results, but it seems really illogical and fraudulent to go back to a preset database to calculate each subsequent result after the initial calibration. I'm not saying the My Dx actually works (or does what it says) but that's how it was advertised and the core technology is out there so I'd like to see with my own eyes what it actually does. I've been following this project quite carefully and am familiar with other test methods available like TLC (thin layer chromatography), spectrophotometry, immuno-assays and of course HPLC and GC.


Your post just raises more questions for me  lol


----------



## trontreez (Mar 6, 2015)

https://www.cdxlife.com/technology/

Here's the link on how the CDx life My Dx is supposed to work. Once again I'm not saying it does this or advocating for anyone to buy one at this stage. I'm just interested *if* it can do what it says and how well it does it that's all.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2015)

trontreez said:


> https://www.cdxlife.com/technology/
> 
> Here's the link on how the CDx life My Dx is supposed to work. Once again I'm not saying it does this or advocating for anyone to buy one at this stage. I'm just interested *if* it can do what it says and how well it does it that's all.


Thanks for the link.

I'd love the thing to work. 

I'm curious how the "electronic nose" would work on things other then cannabis now, like say water or air, other things they claimed the MyDx would be able to test with just a different insert. I've heard regarding pesticides that you must report the pesticides used to the lab in order for them to test for it, which makes sense, but then how would the MYDX device test for the wide range of pesticides used the world over?

Would really love for their rep's to come back and maybe not be a jack ass this time and explain some of this stuff to us.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 6, 2015)

They can't explain it because they can't do it. 

They promised a unicorn. I just feel sorry for the people that were taken by over promising. 

Why is it if people have it there is no reviews? No actual results?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 6, 2015)

theres results, just preprogrammed results lol just get a used GC/MS


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 6, 2015)

Guys at breedbay have been putting up test results all morning... Search mydx test results at Breedbay.


----------



## althor (Mar 6, 2015)

Went to breedbay, not looking good. Snodome posted that his friends is reading 17% thc from the air, and called support and they said it is a known problem because app "fixes numbers against a database".

So another confirmation that it is just an app that matches your strain to some other strain and then gives you the number from that strain... 

Thats like a .99c app with another 2 bucks for the electronic "nose" which is just a gimmick.

Might as well just type in google "test results for 'strain' and there you have it.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 6, 2015)

althor said:


> Went to breedbay, not looking good. Snodome posted that his friends is reading 17% thc from the air, and called support and they said it is a known problem because app "fixes numbers against a database".
> 
> So another confirmation that it is just an app that matches your strain to some other strain and then gives you the number from that strain...
> 
> ...


One post from second hand info you trust, but yet discount the guys actually putting up results in the thread...lol, nice.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 6, 2015)

Can't believe some of you actually think this will work.

Must be nice being gullible.

Eta: probably a defense mechanism to not feel so bad one was taken for a ride


----------



## althor (Mar 6, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> One post from second hand info you trust, but yet discount the guys actually putting up results in the thread...lol, nice.


 Without some kind of control, those numbers dont mean anything at all...
I have yet to see someone break a bud into several pieces and then test those 3 pieces to see what numbers they get.
Will it be the exact same numbers every time? Will there be a slight difference?
How about compared to an actual lab test? Break a bud in half, test it, send the other half to the lab test it, do the numbers compare?
I fully trust that the numbers they are posting are the numbers that it shows them, my question is where do those numbers come from? Their database?


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 6, 2015)

althor said:


> Without some kind of control, those numbers dont mean anything at all...
> I have yet to see someone break a bud into several pieces and then test those 3 pieces to see what numbers they get.
> Will it be the exact same numbers every time? Will there be a slight difference?
> How about compared to an actual lab test? Break a bud in half, test it, send the other half to the lab test it, do the numbers compare?
> I fully trust that the numbers they are posting are the numbers that it shows them, my question is where do those numbers come from? Their database?


Well every sample should be slightly different but statistically should be close. If a database is being used properly to collect and compare actual samples from other MyDx, that would require a machine that actually worked. Not just some database with pre existing entries pulled up to make the user feel good about themselves.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 6, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Can't believe some of you actually think this will work.
> 
> Must be nice being gullible.


I think someday we will get there, just not today...

Its not totally illogical with all the badass tech we got out today


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 6, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> I think someday we will get there, just not today...
> 
> Its not totally illogical with all the badass tech we got out today


No doubt, and I hope an actual machine is created. Sadly this isn't it. Based on current tech, which is even larger yet portable, we have a little way to go.


----------



## althor (Mar 6, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Well every sample should be slightly different but statistically should be close. If a database is being used properly to collect and compare actual samples from other MyDx, that would require a machine that actually worked. Not just some database with pre existing entries pulled up to make the user feel good about themselves.


 Right, which is why I am saying if you test the bud 3 times and you have the EXACT same numbers, you know it is pulled from a database. If the numbers are really far apart, then it isnt doing it's job. But until someone tests one bud multiple times, there is no way to know if the numbers being given are just a bunch of shit or not.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 6, 2015)

althor said:


> Right, which is why I am saying if you test the bud 3 times and you have the EXACT same numbers, you know it is pulled from a database. If the numbers are really far apart, then it isnt doing it's job. But until someone tests one bud multiple times, there is no way to know if the numbers being given are just a bunch of shit or not.


No I feel ya. 

But if I test a sweater or even a piece of plant that isn't cannabis it should read 0 as well.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 6, 2015)

So far a lot of talking, I just wanna see a video of this puppy in action from a non biased 3rd party.


----------



## trontreez (Mar 6, 2015)

althor said:


> Without some kind of control, those numbers dont mean anything at all...
> I have yet to see someone break a bud into several pieces and then test those 3 pieces to see what numbers they get.
> Will it be the exact same numbers every time? Will there be a slight difference?
> How about compared to an actual lab test? Break a bud in half, test it, send the other half to the lab test it, do the numbers compare?
> I fully trust that the numbers they are posting are the numbers that it shows them, my question is where do those numbers come from? Their database?


You have to homogenize your bud first. You can't just break a nug in two and test. You must chop it all and give it a good mix first then separate into two and test


----------



## trontreez (Mar 6, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Can't believe some of you actually think this will work.
> 
> Must be nice being gullible.
> 
> Eta: probably a defense mechanism to not feel so bad one was taken for a ride


Well it even looks like Bodhi bought one lol

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/med-talk/201361909-holy-sh-t-hand-held-cannabinoid-terpene-meter-5.html


----------



## trontreez (Mar 6, 2015)

althor said:


> Went to breedbay, not looking good. Snodome posted that his friends is reading 17% thc from the air, and called support and they said it is a known problem because app "fixes numbers against a database".
> 
> So another confirmation that it is just an app that matches your strain to some other strain and then gives you the number from that strain...
> 
> ...


Yes but how exactly does it match your strain against a strain in a database. Just by the strain name you enter into the app or does it test for anything at all and use that result to compare against a database ?


----------



## trontreez (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah dudes over at Breedbay is getting some promising results ...
Apparently tests for:
THC
CBD
CBN
Moisture content
and numerous terpenes


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 6, 2015)

trontreez said:


> Well it even looks like Bodhi bought one lol
> 
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/med-talk/201361909-holy-sh-t-hand-held-cannabinoid-terpene-meter-5.html


Sadly I saw that. Good people get taken in by scams all the time.


----------



## JointOperation (Mar 8, 2015)

they are going on the basis of FAKE IT TILL THEY MAKE IT.. using the peoples money they took for them.. to actually make it work....

it might be a good tool to use for a pheno hunt.. eventually wen they get the shit down and make it work right.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2015)

Any updates at all?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 24, 2015)

It would be easy to see if this is just using a database... just put your Chem 4 through as Cannatonic or something... see what kind of results it spits.


----------



## althor (Mar 24, 2015)

I forgot about this thread. Wonder what happened.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2015)

so did I but I seen something on the cob CBX LEDS on the new posts and it jogged my memory


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 24, 2015)

Fuckem, they don't have the right product for the job bunch of false hope givers.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 26, 2015)

ig:norstargenetics they actually try it and seem to be good with it except for the cbd but seem like reality gonna be true soon fi all hater calling that a scam seem like you spoke too early


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 26, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> ig:norstargenetics they actually try it and seem to be good with it except for the cbd but seem like reality gonna be true soon fi all hater calling that a scam seem like you spoke too early


I don't get the whole "you're a hater because you're skeptical angle" but w/e. I'd rather someone else be a guinea pig then myself. I don't have money to throw away on "the next big thing (to fill a landfill)" 

I can't see their results because I'm not a instagrammer lol. Not signing up, if it worked one of the 5 people here would have posted something. Saying it works for a company who has all their strains tested and documented already doesn't do much to discredit the current hypothesis which is that it is just pulling shit from the internet and reporting it.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> ig:norstargenetics they actually try it and seem to be good with it except for the cbd but seem like reality gonna be true soon fi all hater calling that a scam seem like you spoke too early


They obviously don't have that shit working right this minute so you can blow that poop stain right out your panties. Once they have a working product then they can ask for my money, until then they can keep draining their investors dry.


----------



## mcgrh (Mar 29, 2015)

The site's somewhat difficult to navigate, but the feedback I'm seeing in breedbay looks positive considering this is in the beta testing stage.

I've been waiting for the initial wave of reviews to come in before pulling the trigger and so far this thing looks legit


----------



## althor (Mar 29, 2015)

mcgrh said:


> The site's somewhat difficult to navigate, but the feedback I'm seeing in breedbay looks positive considering this is in the beta testing stage.
> 
> I've been waiting for the initial wave of reviews to come in before pulling the trigger and so far this thing looks legit


It is difficult to navigate, but the last time I checked there had been no updates for weeks. About the same as the threads on here. They got it, they bragged about getting it, then they disappeared.


Reminds me of Doggie Nuts thread. People too embarrassed to come back and say they got scammed.


----------



## mcgrh (Mar 29, 2015)

Try looking here:

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/mydx-results/


----------



## medMUser (Feb 13, 2016)

Clankie said:


> yeah, the 199. gets you the tester when it is released. game changer is right, i usually spend that a year on testing amd that's only a few strains and extracts. i also dom't think it is a scam, the tecnnology isn't like star trek shit here, its completely possible. this will be fully funded in no time.


Fully funded in no time? The fundraising has been going on 2-3 years. When will these be available to actually buy? Any one actually HAVE one? 

I am on a limited income, thus prudence with my $$ dictates caution. Not trying to be negative. But I can't send $2-300 on faith, not these days. 

Thanks. 

medMUser


----------



## medMUser (Feb 13, 2016)

rrouse said:


> Dude I hear you. I am sensitive about your opinions they will be put into perspective going forward, but for the most part your tirade hasn't been productive. Rather its in the public record for everyone to search in google while doing a background check ... like I did. Hell I didn't even know that this forum exists.... and I don't think this is especially special technology. ITs been blown way out of proportion by probably some silly marketing (by my colleagues) and uptight overreacting curmudgeons like yourself sir.
> 
> If you feel so strong about this then the cool thing is to contact us directly ... let's discuss it... rather then initiate a smear campaign and creating a crazy frenzy like this..... I see this as simply a form of vandalism.



OK, it's 2016 NOW, so where is the meter? Still fund raising eh? "Your tirade hasn't been productive." Neither has the meter. IF there is one. 

A form of vandalism? Is that a word to replace hater with? SHOW US THE METER OR PLEASE SHUT UP!

Thank you.

mM


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 13, 2016)

What ever happened to this....is it real or fake? It seems to good to be true if you look at how they actually test in a lab then the testing method this device is suppose to do seems like it can't work properly.


----------



## charface (Feb 13, 2016)

Ok I'll take one now


----------



## GroErr (Feb 14, 2016)

Wow, weird, vapourware, who would have thought...


----------



## althor (Feb 15, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> ig:norstargenetics they actually try it and seem to be good with it except for the cbd but seem like reality gonna be true soon fi all hater calling that a scam seem like you spoke too early


 Yeah, those of us calling it a scam spoke too early....


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 15, 2016)

althor said:


> Yeah, those of us calling it a scam spoke too early....


Now its me calling it a scam lol 699$ instead of 299$ and the cartrige must be change each 6months for 60$ ...


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 17, 2016)

IF they made it and it cost 3k adn cartrige cost 500 allot would still buy but its not real or it would be in like high times 420 mag and all over the net and even on ebay as back orders would happen and some would charge 2x for it as some dont care about money.


----------



## cannabis_science (Jul 7, 2016)

For those that are skeptical - Check out these reviews below:
http://www.cdxlife.com/reviews/

I love my MyDx and recommend it to everyone! A portable testing lab is the future of the Marijuana Industry!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 7, 2016)

cannabis_science said:


> For those that are skeptical - Check out these reviews below:
> http://www.cdxlife.com/reviews/
> 
> I love my MyDx and recommend it to everyone! A portable testing lab is the future of the Marijuana Industry!


Really? A new member, first posting and you expect someone to trust that you're not some sales rep flogging this crap? Get a life, this product has been debunked many times over, end of life before it was even born.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 14, 2022)

Dead ass thread but my local hydrostore is selling a device that looks extremely similar, like exactly the same similar, this ones purple though. Called the Purple Pro or some such nonsense from Purple Scientific. Same jazz, square little box that reports to your cellphone.

Last I heard of this device it was giving wildly inaccurate readings and reporting oregano at 27% THC. So interested to see if anyone has the 411 on this Purple Pro POS. I will be absolutely shocked if this isn't the same group running the same scam still just rebranding it and stepping away from the wild claims the CDx and MyDX crew were making. 

They are focused on stupid pot heads now rather than saving the worlds drinking water etc.etc lol.


----------

